# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 10/05 - The Beast Is Back In Town



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Heh, at least it's Sunday so I'll give you that :mj

How was the MSG show? Was it good?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The only reason I didn't do it yesterday was because the preview wasn't on wwe.com yet.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Brock said:


> Heyman promo with Brock bouncing coming up. Expected after he had a match last night to begin the message with, plus first proper week of the HIAC build, and Taker isn't there.


You're probably right but I hope not. I've seen enough of Brock showing up and just standing there. At least have him beat somebody up whilst he's being paid to make an appearance.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

I just sense that the Dudley Boyz face New Day at Hell in a Cell for the titles or at TLC.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TKOW said:


> You're probably right but I hope not. I've seen enough of Brock showing up and just standing there. At least have him beat somebody up whilst he's being paid to make an appearance.


I want him to throw someone around WHILST Heyman is cutting a promo lol.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Brock said:


> I want him to throw someone around WHILST Heyman is cutting a promo lol.


This would actually be gold. Just Brock throwing and stretching out someone like Adam Rose/both Los Matadores/Heath Slater/Zach Ryder for a good 5-8 minutes in and outside the ring while Heyman stands in the ring cutting a promo.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Crasp said:


> This would actually be gold. Just Brock throwing and stretching out someone like Adam Rose/both Los Matadores/Heath Slater/Zach Ryder for a good 5-8 minutes in and outside the ring while Heyman stands in the ring cutting a promo.


Yup. Or just suplex someone a few times, anything TBH. Heyman doesn't even have to acknowledge the fact, he can just concentrate on his usual promo lol.

They should do this to kill two birds with one stone; Heyman gets to cut his promo, we get to see Brock do something other than stand there nodding.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Brock said:


> Yup. Or just suplex someone a few times, anything TBH. Heyman doesn't even have to acknowledge the fact, he can just concentrate on his usual promo lol.
> 
> They should do this to kill two birds with one stone; Heyman gets to cut his promo, we get to see Brock do something other than stand there nodding.


Yeah it's basically better if Heyman just no sells the events surrounding him. Like two segments taking place at the same time but in alternate dimmensions. I'm just picturing Brock suplexing a dude over Heyman like he's not even aware Heyman's in the ring.


Oh well. I'm sure he'll just stand there, and occasionally smile when Heyman says a funny.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HIAC card could be really good. 

Brock vs Taker

both in a cell

Bray vs Roman 

Seth vs Kane :mj2

Cena vs Someone

Owens vs Jericho vs Ryback

New Day vs Dudleys

hopefully Sasha faces someone or she may get some rest after her match with Bayley.


OH DEAR GOD IF BIG SHOW TAKES THE US TITLE OFF OF CENA TO SEND CENA OFF. :done


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Crasp said:


> Yeah it's basically better if Heyman just no sells the events surrounding him. Like two segments taking place at the same time but in alternate dimmensions. I'm just picturing Brock suplexing a dude over Heyman like he's not even aware Heyman's in the ring.
> 
> 
> Oh well. I'm sure he'll just stand there, and occasionally smile when Heyman says a funny.


It seems so obvious but they are far too lazy to even think of it. Unless Heyman has suggested it and Vince was like "Nah, people wanna see Brock not do a lot whilst you are crafting your magic of the English language".

It's always great seeing Lesnar out there don't get me wrong, it's just when he is booked to do nothing but nod, then leave, as good as Heyman's promos are, one is still left with a slightly 'Is that it' type of feeling TBH.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I bet Mark Henry accepts the open challenge this week...
*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Will be a shit RAW.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Mundane night raw :/

Aye the ppv is worth it for the two hitc matches alone. Brock and bray in cell on same ppv =  


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Big Show is gone forever!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ace Boogie said:


> Hopefully Big Show is gone forever!


We're not that lucky.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't expect this show to be great given the past few episodes of Raw, but I'll be there in person. I haven't been to a WWE show since 2007! I'm honestly excited and even if I only get a single segment that I enjoy, I'll go home happy. 

Also I get to see Lesnar.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Sasha Banks will beat Nikki Bella this week.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

You know what the truly shite thing is? It's not just how predictable every non-New Day element of the show is, it's that WWE are probably fully aware that we know how truly predictable tonight's show is going to be.

I'm guessing...

- 20 minute promo from either The Authority, Seth, 'Corporate' Kane, or John Cena.
- Divas storyline going nowhere / a Paige walkout during a tag match. Sasha still doesn't get her Championship match :/.
- Seth getting done in by 'Demon' Kane... _again_.
- 6/8 Man Tag Team Matches.
- Reigns or Ambrose vs Luke Harper or Braun while Bray watches
- Cena wins his US Open Challenge
- Big Show wins, probably against Cesaro... _again_.
- Ryback squashes a Bo/Adam Rose/Heath Slater, while KO is gold on commentary, Ryback gets the best of KO.
- Heyman cuts a repetitive Suplex City promo while Brock stands there. (And that is no fault of Paul Heyman's, it's WWE overdoing of a catchphrase.)
- Inconsistent commentary. 
- Oh, and the Raw setup will still be the way it was in 2008, for Christ's sakes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well Brock and Heyman are showing up so maybe I don't give up on the show halfway through.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well Brock and Heyman are showing up so maybe I don't give up on the show halfway through.


Nailed on to open the show now you've said that :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The John Cena US OPEN CHALLENGE STARTS RIGHT........NOW! IF YA WANT SOME COME GET SOME!*


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

looking forward to another amazing edition of the greatest show on television


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> We're not that lucky.


One day we'll be lucky :mj2


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hopefully Reigns gets some mic time today. He has progressed on the mic and needs to take a few small steps to be a decent promo.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Sasha was mentioned in the preview, hopefully that means she will actually be on the show this week. I'll be disappointed if Brock doesn't destroy someone.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd bet Sasha's going to be added into the HiaC title match so I expect that tonight in Bo$$ton will be where things start moving that way.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Promo
6 Man Tag
Promo
Tag Match
Promo
6 Diva Tag
Promo
48 man tag main event


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Hoping the WWE make history, and don't put a 6 man tag match on tonight.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ace Boogie said:


> Hopefully Big Show is gone forever!


I doubt it :mj2


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *The John Cena US OPEN CHALLENGE STARTS RIGHT........NOW! IF YA WANT SOME COME GET SOME!*


Ugh.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm not even going to waste my time watching this live tonight.

Will watch online tomorrow and skip the shite which will probably be about two and a half hours of the show.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Heading to the TD Garden tonight to witness this abomination of a show first hand. CAN'T WAIT. :mark::mark::mark:

Bork is in the house but I'm not holding my breath on a Taker sighting when there's still three weeks to go until HIAC.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

My predictions for tonight's Raw:

1. Same old Shit
2. Slightly changed same old shit
3. Me turning the channel searching for anything, ANYTHING else to watch.
4. Big Slow comes out and wows the crowd into a deep sleep...OH, Same old shit
5. I'm starting to root for the commercials
6. ARound halfway mark, Divas steer me towards the bathroom to piss or dry heave. I opt for just watching something else
7. I remember back when I used to be entertained by wrestling wishing the last 15 years of it's descent into retardation was just a bad dream.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Ace Boogie said:


> Hopefully Big Show is gone forever!


:risingangle



Chrome said:


> We're not that lucky.


Oh well, was nice believing it for 1 second.

Cya tomorrow:loweringangle


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

If I was a smart promoter then I'd book a Sasha Banks and Bayley segment on Raw to promote the upcoming Takeover on Wednesday. Have Sasha do a beat down on Bayley or something.

…but that sounds entertaining so we'll get a 6 man tag with the newly reformed team PCB :ha


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

I say it every week..you want change? Complaining on a forum won't do it.

Watching this shit somewhere else other than your TV will. The streams are easy to find too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*RAW is in Sasha's hometown tonight :yay! They simply CAN'T keep her off TV*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I have hard time believing WWE will not have a segment with Sasha and Bayley tonight. Let's just hope Sasha's dead weight doesn't bring her down. Or if we're lucky they won't show up at all.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If they keep Sasha off TV tonight i will happily join a boycott of cancelling the network.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Mainboy said:


> If they keep Sasha off TV tonight i will happily join a boycott of *cancelling the network*.


Wait until Thursday morning. :wink2:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is everyone ready for Monday Night NO SMOKING AD RAW?!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Raw should be good


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ready


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *RAW is in Sasha's hometown tonight :yay! They simply CAN'T keep her off TV*


They definitely can. They made Paige lose in the UK in a throwaway match against Alicia Fox even though she was beating her every week. :ti


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

BlackoutLAS said:


> I say it every week..you want change? Complaining on a forum won't do it.
> 
> Watching this shit somewhere else other than your TV will. The streams are easy to find too.


You do know TV ratings are done from select sample of homes with devices installed? So it doesn't make a difference if people watch from TV or not.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Sasha be thrown into the title picture tonight in Bo$$ton. You can Banks on that.


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

How did Rollins get his title back from Kane for MSG. Actually thought they was going to do another WWE Title steal from Rollins haha.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Pretty funny the pre show guys looking around praising how good the set looks, when it's green screen.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm ready!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Expect a great crowd, even Lilian Garcia got a big pop.

Cesaro vs Adam Rose now, shame he's kicking off superstars. It'll be great to watch but he should be a big deal on Raw.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

A big crowd you say:banderas


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Raw in Boston? Does this mean Cena is gonna bust out his bawston accent tonight :maury


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

donne said:


> I'm ready!


Literally, everything you may need while watching Raw.

*edit* Loving this Rollins/Graves bromance. #preshowbetterthanraw


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

donne said:


> I'm ready!


Don't do it! Remember, Lucha Underground Season 2 is coming


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

donne said:


> I'm ready!


I'm going to attempt to watch live tonight for the first time in a while. Wish me luck. Looks like you have prepared for this perfectly. I do not feel like I have thought this through and I only have 10 minutes left.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Might Guy said:


> Expect a great crowd, even Lilian Garcia got a big pop.
> 
> Cesaro vs Adam Rose now, shame he's kicking off superstars. It'll be great to watch but he should be a big deal on Raw.


*Adam didn't come out in street clothes and refuse to wrestle? Haha it was funny when he did it to Jimmy Uso at the live event I went to. Tried sending people home and saying the nights matches are all over already. Dumb gimmick but yeah, seems like they keep changing his shtick.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought Graves was a "face" announcer? I'm minorly confused.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *RAW is in Sasha's hometown tonight :yay! They simply CAN'T keep her off TV*


Keep Sasha off TV and WE FUCKIN RIOT.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Don't do it! Remember, Lucha Underground Season 2 is coming


Holy shit I damn near forgot I apologize, please forgive me


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I for one am ready for an exciting night of wrestling.


















Which is why I'm watching the last NXT PPV


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *RAW is in Sasha's hometown tonight :yay! They simply CAN'T keep her off TV*


Just let her have the US open challenge match. She would tear Cena apart on the mic


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Keep Sasha off TV and WE FUCKIN RIOT.


Yeah! That!
:jaydance5


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cena dropping the US Title in Boston? Sasha comin in hot tonight?! Yes please.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't believe Reigns v Wyatt is a Hell in a Cell match? Why not make it Dean/Reigns/Orton v Wyatt/Luke/Braun


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> I thought Graves was a "face" announcer? I'm minorly confused.


He's heel through & through. He runs down all the faces relentlessly on NXT. Hearing him run down Becky is the best.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Welcome to RAW is Kane!!!! I can't wait to see Kane doing mind games with Rollins and eviscerating him. And I hope Kane ends holding the WWE Title again.

The WWE Title looks more beatiful when Kane holds it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's get ready to snooooorrrrrreeeee!! Sigh....I remember when I used to look forward to Raw, now it's like a habit/chore I don't want to do but do it anyways.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Welcome to RAW is Kane!!!! I can't wait to see Kane doing mind games with Rollins and eviscerating him. And I hope Kane ends holding the WWE Title again.
> The WWE Title looks more beatiful when Kane holds it.


After last week, Kane is definitely what I'm most looking forward to. If he's half as good this week as he was last week, he's going to be the best part of Raw again.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Sasha Banks to answer Cena's US Open Challenge.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crasp said:


> Literally, everything you may need while watching Raw.
> 
> *edit* Loving this Rollins/Graves bromance. #preshowbetterthanraw


Where is the cyanide capsule? Where is the eye bleach? Where is the pepto Bismol for when this schlock makes you sick to your stomach? Not a complete kit there.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dude I can't wait!!!!!











For WWE24 tonight *


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Gimme some good stuff from Sasha Banks, Reigns, and Lesnar tonight and I'm satisfied.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> Let's get ready to snooooorrrrrreeeee!! Sigh....I remember when I used to look forward to Raw, now it's like a habit/chore I don't want to do but do it anyways.


Well you could find something else to do on Monday's. Like video games, comics, watching anything else but Raw, contemplating the existential meaning of life.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

After the last couple weeks, I have very low expectations for RAW tonight. No biggie, got a lot of uni studies to catch up on, but figure I'll keep it on for some background noise. Interested to see what they do with their Brock appearance that they had had to pay for with an armored truck full of cash.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

It begins.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shadowcran said:


> Where is the cyanide capsule? Where is the eye bleach? Where is the pepto Bismol for when this schlock makes you sick to your stomach? Not a complete kit there.


You forgot the bath salts you take to try and make the show make sense. 

Ah, the HR segment that got me to quit the show last week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Just let her have the US open challenge match. She would tear Cena apart on the mic


*And in the ring 8*D. Could you imagine the salt if Sasha won the US title AND took Cena off TV? :banderas*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Time for Mr Serling's thoughts on Raw


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Alright then.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL you could hear somebody cough during the opening WWE intro


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

It's been a while since I've been this non-excited for RAW


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ready for fuckery.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Hoping we get to see some Brad Maddox.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fringe said:


> After the last couple weeks, I have very low expectations for RAW tonight. No biggie, got a lot of uni studies to catch up on, but figure I'll keep it on for some background noise..


It's always good for background noise :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> You forgot the bath salts you take to try and make the show make sense.
> 
> Ah, the HR segment that got me to quit the show last week.


Even bath salts wouldn't make this make sense.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> LOL you could hear somebody cough during the opening WWE intro


I heard it. :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Well you could find something else to do on Monday's. Like video games, comics, watching anything else but Raw, contemplating the existential meaning of life.


I'm reading ANd playing a video game. I need something for background noise and Raw just can't cut the mustard anymore. After 37 years of watching wrestling, shouldn't I expect them to be a little entertaining?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm ready to get shwifty! Tiny Rick bitches!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Worst storyline of the year ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Let the complaining begin!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

This Kane story is actually entertaining. At least they're giving the man good stuff to work with.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That Tag team :mark


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Do I dare to watch?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao A "Brie you inspire me" sign. To what, drink?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *And in the ring 8*D. Could you imagine the salt if Sasha won the US title AND took Cena off TV? :banderas*


I think Sasha will be confronting Charlotte and getting some meaningful mic time, at least that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HUGE POP FOR BORK


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

So Big Show ain't retiring tonight? FUUUCKKKK


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BORK. Please let him kick someone's ass.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

New Shirt!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:brock4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"YOU BETTER BELIEVE IT"

:jbl


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cole has NEVER said words more true in his life.. This is the way to kick off Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:brock4 :mark: :mark:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

The Beast :mark:


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Roman Empire said:


> This Kane story is actually entertaining. At least they're giving the man good stuff to work with.


Just wait till we pretend Kane´s split personality wasn´t actually revealed with the ambulance switch, just liked Paige turning on the CB.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't get this Authority storyline. It is so poorly written and conceived. Is Seth Rollins supposed to be a moron? Does he not realize every obstacle he's ever had was put in front of him by The Authority? Or does Vince assume we are all dumb and don't realize it?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Brock/Paul in the house! I like his new shirt.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Is ... is that seriously going to be their main event?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh boy..dudlez vs Big Slow/Rollins. Potential cure for insomnia in Big Slow there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pyro botch lol.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dudley Boyz Vs Seth Rollins and Big Show :maury when will these fucking tag matches end


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> I'm reading ANd playing a video game. I need something for background noise and Raw just can't cut the mustard anymore. After 37 years of watching wrestling, shouldn't I expect them to be a little entertaining?


Yes you should. Well if you need background noise, you could watch a crappy CBS sitcom


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Dat pop for Bork!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

OMFG Those goddamn pink ropes!

If they *have* to to do this once a year, does it have to be in Hell in a Cell month???

It makes the Cell matches look awful.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

THE BEAST!!!!! is here


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Brock Lesnar vs Goldberg Part 2 would have been better than Brock vs Big Show


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jim Ross said:


> Ready for fuckery.


Buckets of Fuckery, Buckets!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

They really sold out tonight? I'm impressed :wee-bey always good to see Bork.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

3 minute raw recap to start, check that 6 minutes.

Solid


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

SUPLEX CITY'S MAYOR


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Brendan Rodgers Sacked. Today is a good day. Now lets get back to Raw


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Only an hour and a half away from the event. I can hear Heyman from here haha, I love him


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ace Boogie said:


> Hopefully Big Show is gone forever!


Dudleys vs Seth and BIG SHOW

:lel

fuck us :serious:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao at "Heyman Sweats Butter" sign


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't feel like I missed much by not watching the Network Special Saturday.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Is ... is that seriously going to be their main event?


Indeed. In 2015. At least the Dudleys are still entertaining/fun.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Vince's answer to get ratings up = Brock kicking off RAW. Yeah maybe this segment will be high rated but the fans will tune right out after the first break.

Gonna take alot more than that but I feel this is what he thinks is gonna make a difference, dont expect different stuff than the norm rest of tonight or anything lets just wait for the ratings to drop again/stay the same I want this to fail him.*


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

"Over a game Big Show"

He beat him in four minutes...


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Let's see if Lesnar will F5 Cole now :mj


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

BROCKTOBER :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm glad many are entertained by A guy making millions basically jumping back and forth on his feet and smiling. 

Now IF something happens, I'll shut up about it. If this is all we get to see, plbbbttt.

Although Heyman is always entertaining. I bet he'd still rock the mic if he had laryngitis.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*HOLY SHIT, THIS CROWD IS LIVE! Brock just got an Attitude Era level reception :wee-bey.*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So they're not going to let Brock say anything? ANYTHING?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

NateC said:


> Dudley Boyz Vs Seth Rollins and Big Show :maury when will these fucking tag matches end


You don´t want tag matches :vince4

I will give you six-man..... :vince3

..uh ...tag matches. :vince5


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> Indeed. In 2015. At least the Dudleys are still entertaining/fun.


Disagree

Their _cup of coffee_ is now cold


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

bkfestivus said:


> "Over a game Big Show"
> 
> He beat him in four minutes...


Perhaps he meant "Gamy" Big Slow?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Come on, send out a jobber for Brock to wail on.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

> I'm calling the Big Angle for Lesnar:
> 
> *Brock stands there for 10 mins whilst Heyman says Brock's going to kick the Undertakers ass at HIAC..*


 - Me

See I told you that was the big angle in another thread :ha


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> So they're not going to let Brock say anything? ANYTHING?


He's not a promo guy


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

The should really just go into video tape of the 2002 No Mercy Hell In A Cell. Cell matches are so soft now. Hopefully, they prove me wrong as fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

18 years ago today was the first HIAC match: HBK/Taker

:banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, cause we didn't see this about 200 times already.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Not this fucking video package again.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *HOLY SHIT, THIS CROWD IS LIVE! Brock just got an Attitude Era level reception :wee-bey.*


Sadly they will probably be dead in an hour :crying:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

RAW flashbacks already and only 10 minutes in.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yX_1gJ_51M


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here we go again. And again. And again. And again And again










































AND AGAIN


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

I saw a dude with an Orange MA sign , that's cool, that's the next town over. I wish I could have been there tonight


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> After last week, Kane is definitely what I'm most looking forward to. If he's half as good this week as he was last week, he's going to be the best part of Raw again.


Yes, Kane was the best part of Raw and Smackdown the last weeks, and tonight he's going to be the best part of the show again. Kane is the best, he makes Raw more entertaining and enjoyable


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I love they pretend that Bray/Taker doesn't even exist.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Is there any point to this? I love Heyman but I feel like this is going nowhere right now.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Yes, Kane was the best part of Raw and Smackdown the last weeks, and tonight he's going to be the best part of the show again. Kane is the best, he makes Raw more entertaining and enjoyable


The best part of garbage, is still trash.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> 18 years ago today was the first HIAC match: HBK/Taker
> 
> :banderas


And Kane's debut


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*BIG EVIL HEEL BIKER TAKER or I dont give a fuck about the HIAC match.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Is there any point to this? I love Heyman but I feel like this is going nowhere right now.


Which is pretty much WWE as a whole at this point


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Recaps = ratings?????????


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

well, off to Burger King now to get some chicken mcnuggets.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Is there any point to this? I love Heyman but I feel like this is going nowhere right now.


This segment is for the sole purpose of passing time lol they are showing us everything we have already seen.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Did Undertaker do his pose after his Summerslam match with Lesnar or did he just walk out?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Do we really genuinely care about this feud anymore?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> Recaps = ratings?????????


Hope the show bombs then


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Heyman is very repetitive, it's starting to become very pointless to listen to him now.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Why are they burying the fuck out of The Undertaker..Pricks


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*First time I have been bored as fuck during a Heyman promo mainly because its the same shit again nothing new. LOL at Vince thinking this is gonna change the fans view on the show, they are finally tired of this crap and I am proud of them for leaving.*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

When a Heyman promo at the start of Raw is already making you want to switch off, you know these are bad times.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> well, off to Burger King now to get some chicken mcnuggets.


Must find out if we do that Black Whopper over here. Want to see my shit green for the lulz


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Saw this coming.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Those kids in the background trying to get on TV are giving no fucks about spoilers.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Big Show :kobefacepalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHOW

:lmao

I give up.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:westbrook3 WHY?!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least it's the final time. 

Really? Didn't we see enough of fat ass Saturday Night.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wellllll, its the same old shit.....


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They've set a record..15 mins in and I'm already searching for something else to watch..

TCM Raffles Cricketer turned cat burglar..hmm..

Walking Dead Marathon...ok..seen it twice

South Park Reruns...got to be better than this..

And here comes Big Slow, the King of ratings death....


Desperately searching now.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

What the fuck does this asshole Big Slow want?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

get out pls


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

It feels like an hour has gone by, fucking hell.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Welp, it's the Big Show.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Big Show has a bad leg too? Big Show is imposter Corporate Kane.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Brock kill this tub of lard please


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Apparently Show didn't get enough of a beating on Saturday.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

HUG IT OUT!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Gee :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Must find out if we do that Black Whopper over here. Want to see my shit green for the lulz


hey, are the nuggets still 10 for $1.49? Get me some. Deliver them here to the middle of nowhere, Mississippi..lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

truelove said:


> Heyman is very repetitive, it's starting to become very pointless to listen to him now.


Ive been saying this for over a year now.His voice goes through me as well


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*And... here comes Big Show. MY GOD RATINGS*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Make_The_Grade said:


> Welp, it's the Big Show.


That's how the opening of his theme should start from now on..


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

it's the big show fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Please Retire chants, lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Brock just laughing at a 7ft giant like he's Bo Dallas.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Please retire :ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Big show bringing the big ratings


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Only the WWE can make you yawn when one of the greatest talkers is cutting a promo. Even Heyman has gone stale


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I can't believe they're wasting Lesnar on the Big Show in 2015. That's mind boggling.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Heymans closing remarks for that promo :banderas

No better way than to follow it up than by the Big Show. :vince5 :ugh2


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Big Show is growing grey... just retire already


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL BEAUTIFUL


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Must find out if we do that Black Whopper over here.


They do.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> 18 years ago today was the first HIAC match: HBK/Taker
> 
> :banderas




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651042150327586816


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

ah fuck off big show go eat your mcdonalds


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

BEAT HIS ASS BROCK BOY DO IT FOR THE FAM


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Show......Irrelevant since 1999


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*And now, a replay of MSG for those without the WWE Network :cole.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, don't tell me Big Show is somehow going to manage to interfere in that HIAC match..


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Just give him an F5 so I can go to bed already


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Big Show :bunk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Show gets washed and he has to have a match tonight:lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Roxinius said:


> Brock kill this tub of lard please


At least retire him,eh? 

Gods, he can really kill a crowd, can't he?

New Bugs Bunny series Wabbit on CNe

hmmm. Gotham. Is that any good?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

he was that close? lesnar got up after 3 chokeslams and made show look weaker than hornswoggle. fuck is show talking about?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Big Show? It's not even funny anymore...


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I mean, I know I _was_ hoping for a jobber to come out and get wrecked, but that's not what I had in mind.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Big Show playing the part of Bo Dallas.

:ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651042150327586816


Good to see WWE honoring their best match ever (IMO)

:hbk1


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

CALL IT OFF PLEASE


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Show looks like FOOL! Retire! I say that out of love.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Backstage Segment 1 :cole


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Happy Susan G Komen


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

OH MAN 

Dudleys vs Rollins. I'm actually excited.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Stephanie McMahon seems like a horrible ally to have


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*REEEEEEEIGNS :reigns*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Rollins to team up with Corporate Kane... how predictable


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Its Roman baby!!!!! Nice pop


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, this is a week where they have the Authority and Rollins NOT like eachother.

It changes literally every week. Just wanted to make sure which one it is THIS week.

:ti


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh god. The Teddy Long virus lives on.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

You cant go from Big Show to Reigns and expect us to not put on MNF in 8 minutes.... :larry


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The top heel having a "rise above cancer" shirt. Kayfabe is 6 feet under.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Calling it a night
Another nothing show
uttahere


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What is the point of the authority again? Are they heels? Are they on Seth's side?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Another 6 man?

Seriously?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Steph emasculating seth again.

I bet she gets off on that shit in real life too


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

FFS... 

RR/Ambrose/Orton vs The Wyatts _again_?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

FITZ said:


> Stephanie McMahon seems like a horrible ally to have


Maybe but I would happily let her destroy me


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Finally, something worth watching on USA...Commercials!!

Domino's -Selling sawdust tasting cardboard as Pizza since..What year did they start this travesty again?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

And Vince wanted the ratings to increase.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Suddenly I feel like buying a pack of smokes..


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't believe I know Ambrose is about to come out and Just had Lesnar and ... i'm bored. 

We better have fucking Sasha tonight though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Not to be a dick but heels really shouldn't be wearing rise over cancer shirts and stuff like that. It makes them a babyface. It's better if they participate in that stuff off the air.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

magictrevor said:


> What is the point of the authority again? Are they heels? Are they on Seth's side?


They're the adult geniuses and everyone else is a moronic child. And Steph's the alpha male.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Big Show can't have a match after taking two wrestling moves?

Well, better not look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Not to be a dick but heels really shouldn't be wearing rise over cancer shirts and stuff like that. It makes them a babyface. It's better if they participate in that stuff off the air.


Well yeah, he's either turning REALLY soon or it's completely fucking stupid.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, I'm already bored. Might as well put Football on.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Maybe but I would happily let her destroy me


Using the very strap-on she used on Stone Cold and uses on Haitch.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This might be the quickest I've ever turned off Raw. Just can't do it tonight.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

No one but reigns get an entrance.

Afraid of the pops they got vince?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose and Orton jobber entrance :maury


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Finally, something worth watching on USA...Commercials!!
> 
> Domino's -Selling sawdust tasting cardboard as Pizza since..What year did they start this travesty again?


In all fairness.. since they did the recent recipe update the pizza did increase in level to just above edible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

The heels should have a t-shirt that says "I hate cancer ridden children" :Cocky


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Solf said:


> Well yeah, he's either turning REALLY soon or it's completely fucking stupid.


More so the latter. 

And lol, jobber entrance for Ambrose and Orton.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These guys are STILL feuding?!?!?!?

Christ on a cracker.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, I'm going to cheat again tonight. Raw on one window, hearthstone on another.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> These guys are STILL feuding?!?!?!?
> 
> Christ on a cracker.


So are Stardust and Neville :mj2


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Solf said:


> Headliner said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be a dick but heels really shouldn't be wearing rise over cancer shirts and stuff like that. It makes them a babyface. It's better if they participate in that stuff off the air.
> ...


Its completely fucking stupid.

Theyre gonna switch it up and have bray get pinned by roman


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> In all fairness.. since they did the recent recipe update the pizza did increase in level to just above edible.


Really? Thanks. In that case, due to it's price it's better than Pizza Hut who went from gourmet pizza to sawdust tasting cardboard around the early 90's. 

Nowadays, frozen is actually better tasting and I remember when it took 5 scientists to identify it as pizza.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Domino's -Selling sawdust tasting cardboard as Pizza since..What year did they start this travesty again?


Jet's Pizza = Your pizza salvation, broham. bama4

Little Caesar's is damn good, too.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

#6ManTag - which probably could be used at any point in any WWE show in 2015.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

#FuckMondayNightRAW


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

So much for Vince stepping up


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> These guys are STILL feuding?!?!?!?
> 
> Christ on a cracker.


Wasn't last week's match billed to be the match to end it?


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

DID YOU SEE THAT?! AMBROSE JUST JUMPED OOOVER THE ROPES!

WHAT ATHLETICISM!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

It's stupid that 2/3rds Shield can forgive Orton enought to team up with him, when Rollins only turned on them in order to join Orton and HHH.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Why do I feel like I'm in Groundhog Day? I've seen these matches/segments a million times.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I recently started watching old Raws on the network on Monday nights and have been trying to convince myself that what I'm watching is the modern product and its live. It works sometimes to be honest. 

And that's the 100% truth


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That finger poke.. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's 'Reigns couldn't care less' Michael Cole. Not 'Reigns could care less.'


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Solf said:


> Yeah, I'm going to cheat again tonight. Raw on one window, hearthstone on another.


I'd recommend Magic Duels Origins except they haven't updated it with an expansion and new cards yet and it's getting tedious.

HOWEVER, they may update it this week...we all hope.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Vince wants the ratings to fall lower lol.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Another ad already :done


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Break incoming


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Wasn't last week's match billed to be the match to end it?


I think these guys will be feuding for the rest of the year the way this show is going...

They have milked the absolute shit out of the Shield/Wyatts. It's done. It's over. It's stale as fuck at this point. Move on.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> Orton does his pre-RKO "shiver"
> Pokes Strowman in the eye instead

lelRandall :tyson


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This show fucking sucks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton always stays over when he has no direction. Just like 2012 when he was floating around doing nothing and stayed one of the top three over wrestlers on the roster. Speaks to his ability as a performer.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Vince wants the ratings to fall lower lol.*


Evidently.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Enough with the stupid unfunny Sonic commercials.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Welp, this show is gonna be shit.

Sasha baby I love you but I can't sit through another min of RAW waiting for you to get on screen. Ill catch you on a Youtube replay tomorrow.

I'm out.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> It's stupid that 2/3rds Shield can forgive Orton enought to team up with him, when Rollins only turned on them in order to join Orton and HHH.


Agreed. Continuity is non existent in the WWE. A year ago Reigns and Orton despised each other, now its all good just because Orton turned face again. fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Really? Thanks. In that case, due to it's price it's better than Pizza Hut who went from gourmet pizza to sawdust tasting cardboard around the early 90's.
> 
> Nowadays, frozen is actually better tasting and I remember when it took 5 scientists to identify it as pizza.


You want to know a wicked ass frozen Pizza?
http://www.screaminsicilian.com/
Oh hell yeah!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can we just call this show Nitro now?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Vince wants the ratings to fall lower lol.*


Hahaha

The man is truly a genius and we have all under-estimated him.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Keep the commercials a-comin'! I can feel the ratings tumbling!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Jet's Pizza = Your pizza salvation, broham. bama4
> 
> Little Caesar's is damn good, too.


I've never heard of Jet's Pizza here near H'Burg Mississippi. The only Little Caesar's is way on the other side of the city and there IS another one in the works(building).

I prefer NY style...as does everyone in my family it seems. My first job, back in 88, was at a Pizza Hut then. That was back before their fast food nonsense and they still had Priazzo's. Damn, I miss a good priazzo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Commercial.... 2 mins of wrestling...Another commercial. JUST KILL ME FAM


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> I recently started watching old Raws on the network on Monday nights and have been trying to convince myself that what I'm watching is the modern product and its live. It works sometimes to be honest.
> 
> And that's the 100% truth


All you need is some commercial breaks.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This show is awful already.

Big Shpw AND a six man tag match and we're only half an hour in. Do WWE want us to switch off?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Am I a loser for thinking those Sonic commercials are funny?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> Big Show? It's not even funny anymore...


The only thing the Big Show has ever done that was close to funny was his battle rap with Cena.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose already? I guess I can skip the rest of the show then.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Keep the commercials a-comin'! I can feel the ratings tumbling!


Maybe the ratings get a boost when the adverts are on which is why they keep filling Raw with more and more commercial breaks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's another thing re: ratings as others have pointed out. This has to be the most frequent commercials have EVER been on Raw. It's fucking insane. That shit certainly does not help ratings.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651191518082920448
:Jordan2


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

That Narcos show looks good though


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

DURING THE BREAK, AMBROSE LOOKED CCCRRRRAZZZYYY GUYS!

WHAT A LUNATIC!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL Vince.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

So.... Vince is personally responsible for this episode eh?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm still in disbelief that WWE are wasting Brock Lesnar appearances on Big Show in 2015.

I'm not sure even WCW in 2000 would be as stupid as that. It's stupidity beyond belief.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol Ambrose laying down like always.


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

DID YOU SEE THAT GUYS?! AMBROSE LAID IN THE RING!

WHAT A LUNATIC!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Priazzo. 

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Orton always stays over when he has no direction. Just like 2012 when he was floating around doing nothing and stayed one of the top three over wrestlers on the roster. Speaks to his ability as a performer.


It's one of those weird things where most of the time for the reactions it's better for him to do nothing allowing him to do whatever then be in a feud like Sheamus where it feels like he's stuck. Also helps when he's out of his mind and the crowd feeds on that.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Orton always stays over when he has no direction. Just like 2012 when he was floating around doing nothing and stayed one of the top three over wrestlers on the roster. Speaks to his ability as a performer.


It means that he fucking sucks as a main eventer, so people only give a fuck about him when he is in the midcard.


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

DID YOU SEE THAT GUYS?!

AMBROSE JUMPED OOOOOVER THE ROPES! OH MY FUCKING GOD! OH MY FUCKING GOD! OH MY FUCKING GOD!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

lectoryo said:


> DURING THE BREAK, AMBROSE LOOKED CCCRRRRAZZZYYY GUYS!
> 
> WHAT A LUNATIC!





lectoryo said:


> DID YOU SEE THAT GUYS?! AMBROSE LAID IN THE RING!
> 
> WHAT A LUNATIC!


Give it a rest, you're worse than Michael Cole.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> I've never heard of Jet's Pizza here near H'Burg Mississippi. The only Little Caesar's is way on the other side of the city and there IS another one in the works(building).


If you ever see a Jet's, definitely give them a shot. Their deep dish / signature 8-piece and hand-tossed pizzas are orgasmic and my aunt and grandmother really like their thin crust pizza as well. They also sell wings and cinnamon sticks, so they're like Domino's and Pizza Hut, but without being painfully "meh".


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, Orton is arguably the most over babyface on the roster. Great pops again tonight.

That means WWE will have him floating around the midcard doing nothing.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

BuzzKillington said:


> Am I a loser for thinking those Sonic commercials are funny?


You're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Couldn't they have had Lesnar put Show's ass through the announcer table at least?Much more believable way to make Show miss his match with Rollins.

Fuck, well i am done.I doubt the show gets better from here.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Priazzo. Sorry for earlier.


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

Guys, OVER the ropes! OVER THE ROPES!

WHAT ATHLETICISM! DEAN AMBROSE!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Given how much time Ambrose spends in programs with the Wyatts, I feel confident this Strauman guy will be the end of his career. That bump looked nasty.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Ambrose is just ridiculous! I mean that in the most amazing way


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why would Braun tag anybody else in? If he's unstoppable, have him start the match and immediately choke the other guy.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

another break after 4 mins….WTF


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commerical

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Commercial city, bitch


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> Priazzo.
> 
> data:image/jpeg;base64,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




All these commerical breaks are finally getting to Shadowcran


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

Hammertron said:


> Ambrose is just ridiculous! I mean that in the most amazing way


I KNOW! DID YOU SEE THAT?! HE JUMPED OOVVER THE ROPES! OVER THEM!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

MNF has a commercial so Raw has another one.... How fucking stupid can this company be?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That's the third commercial break from the beginning of this match. 

:maury


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Roflmao..how long was that? one minute then commercial?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Like, I don't even feel like i'm watching this match, it's a like a highlights package because of all these advert breaks. Not too cool.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Is that the third commercial this match?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Brock


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

3 commercial breaks during this match :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Anybody get this Alexa amazon echo thing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*3 sets of commercials during this match? Fuck off :mjout*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, all these commercials has done it for me, I flipped over to football.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Does Dean Ambrose walk down the streets doing rebounds around guard rails? I would be happy if I never saw that again.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

We're watching Monday Night Commercials with occasional Raw breaks.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

To be fair, I'd rather watch an ad break than a reigns match.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Is that 4 commercials already? In the first 38 minutes?

WWE may aswell have the words "DON'T WATCH THIS" in the middle of the screen.

Is this WWE genuinely trying to improve ratings? Wow.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Commercials! That will keep the people watching. :vince5


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> Priazzo. Sorry for earlier.


The Hell?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

My apologies on image snafu


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The adverts should be one five minute package every half hour, that way they can sell half an hour of advertising. This is too much (i'm maybe too used to my own countries advertising practices lol)


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

AMBROSE MADE THE TAG AMBROSE MADE THE TAG! WHAT A LUNATIC! WHAT ATHLETICISM!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The commercials did kill this for me.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

For as bad as the RAW product is, you gotta believe all these commercials plays some part in ratings dropping. Totally kills any momentum.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

virus21 said:


> The Hell?


You've never had/heard of a Priazzo? Poor man/woman...It was like a double pizza, cooked special. Stopped in the late 80's. 

You missed a treat.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Guys don't you realise the stip for this match was a 'commercial break match' - if you get a pin or submission during the adverts, it doesn't count and it never happened.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Its not just us in re: commercials..

Wade Keller Retweeted
Jon Giddings ‏@gidd1985 3m3 minutes ago @jrsBBQ @TheWadekeller Third commercial break during this match, why should I invest in this? Better yet why should I not just turn to MNF


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

They're really overdoing these Commercials breaks :maisie3


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If I had any self-respect left, I would hate myself for watching this.. but I don't, so I shrug.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

FLYING LUNATIC!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stroman is almost as bad as Shera in TNA.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cluster fuck of a match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck, that super kick


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

God this is awful.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I prefer mom & pop pizza joints over the big chains.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Reigns should use the jackknife as his finisher.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

THAT WASN'T "OUT OF NO WHERE" HE WAS STANDING RIGHT THERE RIGHT FUCKING IN FRONT OF HIM COLE!!!

Oh and when it comes to Pizza.. Deep Dish or Die baby!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Stowman is seriously gonna injure Ambrose. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Decent match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What was the point of that match?

Same old, same old.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

END

THIS

FEUD


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Great match!! That was very exciting.*


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

So Bray Wyatt runs like a bitch and Luke Harper gets right back up from an RKO... lol ok.


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

THERE IT IS AGAIN! AMBROSE! THROUGH THE ROPES! OVER THE ROPES! OMG


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That was a sick RKO.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> You've never had/heard of a Priazzo? Poor man/woman...It was like a double pizza, cooked special. Stopped in the late 80's.
> 
> You missed a treat.


I can see why it was stopped. A single piece would be a heart attack


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Roman Reigns has come such a long way :applause


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Beleeb dat


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

belee dat boiii


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Very dope spear, great RKO, nice match.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

3 more weeks of matches like this with this feud..


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The Shield 2.0 have finally beat The Wyatt Family (including Strowman), is that the fued over?


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

BELIEVE...THAT!

BRILLIANT! THIS GUY IS ALREADY A LEGEND!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wrong again, WWE. We want meaningful matches. And that match was meaningless and pretty much the same tag match we see every week.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Gotta love Reigns. He's next in line, like it or not


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YES! Kick ass and then top it off with a short and sweet promo. THAT'S how Reigns should be booked.*


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

:trips3

"Well, the story Randy, Dean, and Roman were trying to tell during the match was that Sonic make great drinks and Pizza Hut have this special offer on at the moment...."


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sasha/Bayley promo! :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think the commercial assault is a new strategy to distract from the following uncomfortable facts...

1. Seth Rollins is wasting time in a feud with Kane in 2015
2. Brock Lesnar is wasting time doing anything with Big Show in 2015
3. The Shield and Wyatts will feud forever in some form or another
4. Randy Orton has nothing else going on, so creative just tacks him onto the above feud


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Roman with a nice & short promo as well :clap


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *YES! Kick ass and then top it off with a short and sweet promo. THAT'S how Reigns should be booked.*


Makes me look forward to his heel turn even more. :mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Sasha vs Bayley

:mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And there's your Monday Night Raw Sasha Banks appearance!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Krispenwah said:


> It means that he fucking sucks as a main eventer, so people only give a fuck about him when he is in the midcard.


:rudy 

He stays over no matter what.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Big Names tweeted for US Open challenge! LIke

Brooklyn Brawler!!
Big Bully Busick!!
Fantasio!!
Mantaur!!
Joe, the guy who pumps my gas, Blow
Dave, the stage hand!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Your future face of the company with that goat promos

10/10


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least they learned how Reigns should cut his promos.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Finally a commercial break.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Roman Reigns has come such a long way :applause


The Hot tag in 2012

The Hot tag in 2015

:kappa


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> It's one of those weird things where most of the time for the reactions it's better for him to do nothing allowing him to do whatever then be in a feud like Sheamus where it feels like he's stuck. *Also helps when he's out of his mind* and the crowd feeds on that.


*COKE*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Never get tired of seeing Eva Longoria and Sarah Hyland.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jim Ross said:


> Reigns should use the jackknife as his finisher.





-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ooooo... NXT Iron (wo)man Match, the only thing so far I've had interest in, flipped over right in time to see its commercial


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

virus21 said:


> I can see why it was stopped. A single piece would be a heart attack


Heh, they still had them when I worked at one then. Dough on bottom, then sauce and cheese, then toppings caked in, another dough layer over that, sauce, toppings galore, cheese, then a special insert to make it cook faster in the timed over..looked like a oven tine...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Gotta love Reigns. He's next in line, like it or not


Well I don't like it and I don't have to love it either. In fact I can absolutely hate it and I do.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well at least that Reigns promo was short. But another meaningless boring 6 man tag match is now in the history books.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

That Sasha/Hayley promo... Can't wait til Wednesday. I am a total mark for both.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> If you ever see a Jet's, definitely give them a shot. Their deep dish / signature 8-piece and hand-tossed pizzas are orgasmic and my aunt and grandmother really like their thin crust pizza as well. They also sell wings and cinnamon sticks, so they're like Domino's and Pizza Hut, but without being painfully "meh".


Domino's is ass but Jet's is pretty good.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> *COKE*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Well at least that Reigns promo was short. But another meaningless boring 6 man tag match is now in the history books.


And it gets added to a huge pile of them from the year 2015..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I fucking love pizza. From 2010 to 2014, I lived in a small town where Dominos was the only pizza option. I ate a shit ton of Dominos. Dominos is terrible (as far as pizza goes, which means still delicious compared to most food). I now have tons of pizza options. I am never eating Dominos again. You can stop advertising it. Thank you.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Let me guess, Neville vs stardust


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

> Reigns should use the jackknife as his finisher.


Except we'll now call it the "JerkDagger" so as not to risk copyright infringement.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

That didn't even count as a promo. It was a sentence

"Bray I'm gonna whoop your ass at HIAC"


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

if this match is against stardust.... i swear


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

FAUGH A BALLAGH!!!! :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Look everyone!

It's rating dynamite Sheamus!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Could this shit get ANY worse? :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

So we've had five commercials in 50 minutes.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Why do the NXT PPVs have better promos and names? Seriously in WWE everybody with a brain and creativity must work the NXT brand, while the idiots get to screw up the main brand.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

this is awful, third night of wrestling in a row, i feel like death. staying up till 4am for the last few days has finished me. im not sure if i can survive raw.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Meanwhile.....



> Coach @CMPunk
> If you're going to give money to a company that claims to raise money for finding a cure for cancer, please do some research.Komen is a scam


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

thedeparted_94 said:


> That didn't even count as a promo. It was a sentence
> 
> "Bray I'm gonna whoop your ass at HIAC"


Sometimes less is more. Like with Sheamus appearances.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Please, we're long overdue for a Sheamus/Barrett feud.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Can't even understand wtf he is saying


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Sheamus' theme tho.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:drose no Stardust/Neville


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

why sheamus v neville? like really.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So, Sheamus gets to the ring, cuts promo, match starts 2 minutes or less and we have commercials! Calling it now.

Or fuckery.. Then commercials..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't believe almost an hour has gone and nothing of note has happened.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Shemus just went from pale to fluorescent.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sheamus may have the best entrance theme in WWE. Worst haircut and facial hair and nose ring, but best theme.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Niccas salty as fuck over a good match, I dread seeing the tears flow with the rest of the show when the fuckery truly begins.

:StephenA6


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Abisial said:


> The best part of garbage, is still trash.


Stfu, kane was the best part of the shows the last 2 weeks, he's segment were gold, and he's awesome.

The best only garbage is Seth Rollins, he's been sucking the life out of the product and made it unwatchable since January, he's promos are terrible (you remember the boring chants?) and witht the shows revolving around him, it had the lowest ratings in history. He has to lose the title against Kane, that would increase the ratings.

Rollinks killed the ratings, and sucked the life out of Raw the last year, now it's time to end his boring title reign once and for all


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

I really want to like Reigns but everything about him for the last year or so has been so predictable and lack luster and it has nothing to do with his opponents bray is doing a great job being a cult leader it's just when you know how not only the match is going to end but the entire feud it makes the matches all but pointless.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Big Show, a 6 man tag match and Sheamus all in the first hour?

WWE want ratings to decrease even further, there's absolutely no doubt about it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll give Jet's a try if we ever get one. We may have too many other types around for them to open one here though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jim Ross said:


> So we've had five commercials in 50 minutes.


It's crazy, isn't it? And sadly, the content of the show is so bad thus far that the commercials haven't been the worst part..

:drake1


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

If I was to tell Vince McMahon the main thing that was making Raw fall flat, I would tell him that the flow of the programming is completely disrupted by the amount of advertising. (I mean we all know creativity is seriously lacking) I think they have enough talent backstage to make it work at the moment, but a stop start programme is just unwatchable. To view it in the spectrum of sporting broadcasting, there wouldn't be an advert break in the middle of a tennis game, there wouldn't be an advert break during a penalty shootout , there wouldn't be an advert break in the middle of a cricket over. Your viewers cannot get into your programming(the game, whatever) if you have an advert break what seems like every 5 minutes.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Damn Sheamus is making Neville legit look like a midget.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I just turned on Raw. What have I missed, friends?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

It must suck to be a short dude, especially in the WWE. Poor Neville


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Could this shit get ANY worse? :lmao


Depends, have the Bellas or Eva Marie had a match yet?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> *COKE*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn what the fuck just happened to Neville:lmao:lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Right when I was about to celebrate the Neville and Stardust feud being over, Neville gets squashed :mj4.*


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

A god awful promo that was longer than the match.


Fuck you vince.

Fuck you.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So much for "The New Sensation."


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> It must suck to be a short dude, especially in the WWE. Poor Neville


I swear on everything Sheamus was TOWERING over Neville :lmao :lmao :lmao

Goddamn it really must suck :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So I get home a little late... read a report about Vince taking more control of the creative, and turn to Raw to see if there is anythign noticeably different. I think it actually is worse XD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What was the point of that?

:drake1


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Soul Cat said:


> I just turned on Raw. What have I missed, friends?


Five commercials, soon to be six.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Depends, have the Bellas or Eva Marie had a match yet?


Oh fuck I forgot about that. Can't wait for C'MON NIKKI :lmao


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Neville should go back to NXT.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for that WWE!!! Short but...pointless.


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

LOL buried that vanilla midget


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Soul Cat said:


> I just turned on Raw. What have I missed, friends?


Commercial breaks


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Sheamus squashing Neville in under a minute after King Jobber interfered.

This is ground-breaking, must-see, exciting television.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That makes it six commercials in one hour.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Soul Cat said:


> I just turned on Raw. What have I missed, friends?


Shit, lots and lots of shit


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> I just turned on Raw. What have I missed, friends?


Commercials .And plenty of them


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

> Can this shit get any worse?


"Ladies and Gentlemen, the Director of Operations Kane is on his way out here"


Yep....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What utter shite. How entertaining.fpalm Hope the rating drops through the basement.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Did anyone else just hear Cole bleed though the commercials saying something to Bryon? How do you manage that?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The Tempest said:


> Five commercials, soon to be six.


I didn't want a snarky response. I wanted an actual one. :renee


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Horrible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Commercials got that x-pac heat


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Wonder what rating Raw will get this week..

I think we're loooking at the new record low of all time folks, beating last weeks.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

SHIV said:


> What utter shite. How entertaining.fpalm Hope the rating drops through the basement.


They are breaking records each and every Monday.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

"How can it get worse!!"

Don't ask...Vince will try to top himself. 

"I know..Give them Team Boreya vs Team Painted Bitches vs Team Bitchy and Douchey in a round robin, mixed tag, most falls in 2 hours, for absolutely no goal whatsoever".


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Did anyone else just hear Cole bleed though the commercials saying something to Bryon? How do you manage that?


"So Byron you gonna do......"

:maury


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Neville is the prime example of why NXT is so much better than Raw.

6 commercial breaks in one hour is hilarious. There's no way WWE are trying to save ratings.


----------



## Genesis. (Sep 10, 2015)

Jim Ross said:


> That makes it six commercials in one hour.


Those commercials are getting a big push!! :vince$


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I like any commercial that has Sofia Vergara in it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Soul Cat said:


> I didn't want a snarky response. I wanted an actual one. :renee


Sadly, he is correct. This is the SIXTH commercial break in this hour..

:drake1

Ratings deserve to go in the shitter even more than they already are..


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*commercial -*
Cole: So, Byron, are you just gonna do -
*commercial*


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I bet Vince loved seeing Neville get squashed like that in a minute.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> I swear on everything Sheamus was TOWERING over Neville :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Goddamn it really must suck :lol


lol I mean it's hard enough for me, I'm a woman who's 4'10. So it's more socially acceptable. Poor Neville, he's really talented. They shouldn't have to write this crap for him.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> Did anyone else just hear Cole bleed though the commercials saying something to Bryon? How do you manage that?


I heard "Byron you're gonna do 30"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Soul Cat said:


> I didn't want a snarky response. I wanted an actual one. :renee


Heyman promo, Brock F5'ed Show.
Six-man tag, Reigns speared Luke for the pin.
Neville vs. Sheamus, distraction finish for a match that was shorter than the promo Sheamus cut.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SHIV said:


> What utter shite. How entertaining.fpalm Hope the rating drops through the basement.


At this rate, they're going to get beaten in the ratings by channels showing test patterns or C-Span debates about soybean subsidies.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Commercials for WWE World Heavyweight Champion...it's a win-win-win. :mark:


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Kane, get out there and bring us those anti-ratings! :vince2


----------



## Residenr (Sep 17, 2015)

JY57 said:


> Meanwhile.....


Komen is shit, thats true


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome to RAW! IS!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:vince5 'I see that Commercials are getting a lot of heat! The WWE Universe despise them! Guys...I think we have our opponent for Cena at Hell In A Cell!'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crap angle is crap and idiotic to boot.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Concessions Kane with that Prime Widow's Peak hairline.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins laugh

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Seths 2nd Segment :cole


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow. What a fucking surprise


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Headliner said:


> :rudy
> 
> He stays over no matter what.



lol what? I've seen him numerous time getting apathetic reactions, in fact.. There were moments on his career where the biggest reaction he got was a big trolling from the crowd.

That's sad coming from a guy that is 12 times world champion...Well, at least the RKO vines are helping him to keep relevant right now.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> At this rate, they're going to get beaten in the ratings by channels showing test patterns or C-Span debates about soybean subsidies.


Wait. The soybean subsidy debate is tonight!!! Reaches for remote...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Deflated balls, he said.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I don't care…I don't care..I don't care….I don't care…I don't care.I don't care…I don't care..I don't care….I don't care…I don't I don't care…I don't care..I don't care….I don't care…I don't I don't care…I don't care..I don't care….I don't care…I don't I don't care…I don't care..I don't care….I don't care…I don't I don't care…I don't care..I don't care….I don't care…I don't I don't care…I don't care..I don't care….I don't care…I don't I don't care…I don't care..I don't care….I don't care…I don't I don't care…I don't care..I don't care….I don't care…I don't I don't care…I don't care..I don't care….I don't care…I don't I don't care…I don't care..I don't care….I don't care…I don't I don't care…I don't care..I don't care….I don't care…I don't I don't care…I don't care..I don't care….I don't care…I don't I don't care…I don't care..I don't care….I don't care…I don't care


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins owning Kane

:ha


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth advertising "Rise Above WWE" :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Seth and Kane's yawnfest continues...and there's no Ashley to save us. 

Rollins with dat deflategate quip tho :Cocky


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

SHIV said:


> Crap angle is crap and idiotic to boot.


I am a big Seth fan too and yeah this is all just , ugh god dammit


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Kane being in the main event in 2015 is a sure-fire way to boost ratings.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

More meaningless tag matches.

THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT WE NEED!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Called it in the chatbox.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

God they love cheap heat when they are in Boston.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins laugh
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


I flipped over, heard Rollins laughing and decided, I'm leaving it on football. I can not support this Rollins/Kane/Kane shit.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Deflated balls :ha


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Seth Rollins just took a giant shit on Kanes fan base and the entire Patriots fan base with one insult.

Chalk it up as another win for rollins :rollins


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Im really loving Kane he is cracking me up


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Why would Rollins even care and not just stay at home. It´s a tag match, he has no issue with the Dudleyz. Means nothing to him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

These taking turns promos each week sound so scripted. :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ABigLegend said:


> Kane being in the main event in 2015 is a sure-fire way to boost ratings.


2015????I thought we had time warped back to 2002???Damn, My mind is officially blown.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mr. Kane missed a spot shaving


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

What in the fuck is that by Kane's lip?

He got the herpy derp?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This fued absolutely sucks.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BAWSE ASS BITCH!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Kane trolling Flair fans.

:ha


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Seth shedding his Peter Pettigrew persona momentarily. :rusevyes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

checkcola said:


> I flipped over, heard Rollins laughing and decided, I'm leaving it on football. I can not support this Rollins/Kane/Kane shit.


Kane being in another title feud after last year with Bryan is strange as shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I need Cesaro vs Lesnar so much.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I actually like this Dr. Jekell/Mr.Hyde Kane thing. The problem is the Kane gimmick is so stale. 18 YEARS. This Jekell/Hyde thing would be even better 10 years ago.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Go away Stephanie McMahon! She's as equally as bad as The Big Show.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

uggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

that cheap pop


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

No open door policy in WWE :ha :HA


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck the pats.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

It's official Seth is Orton 2.0


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW Steph is officially the biggest face on the roster:lmao:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph you are supposed to be a heel, you pandering nitwit.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

How could this segment get any worse?

That's right, get Stephanie involved.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Damn they really are delivering these lines like they came right off a teleprompter :lmao

:lmao @ Steph choosing when to be a heel or face.

This company :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Waiting for that troll for Stephanie. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

lol Kane is funny as hell tonight.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Steph 30 second face turn, let's go!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

A sense of dread comes over me whenever I hear Steph's music.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING?

Steph is a god damn heel!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I hate her so much right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, Steph is a face tonight. Stephanie is booked like a Bella. Face one week, heel the next.

This booking is terrible.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Stephanie pandering lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Pandering.. so.. painful...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Are the Authority face now?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What the fuck? This bitch is supposed to be a heel.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

really stephanie? face now? wtf is this?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Steph, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Steph belittling another wrestler. I hope this company sees Impact ratings.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That raspy voice of Stephanie's tho..


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

What have I missed?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay she needs to leave. Now. Don't come back, either.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Go through proper channels? You are the fucking boss. 

Jesus Steph can me even feel dirty for being a Patriots fan with the cheapest cheap pop ever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth vs the Demon with Corporate Kane as ref.:mark:


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This is beyond stupid. The authority is face. The guy with the "fuck cancer" shirt is heel. WAT.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Today is Kanes 18th anniversary with WWE just an FYI


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Rollins/Kane at Hell in a Cell!

I can't wait. A white hot fued culminating in a 5 star match.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

AngryConsumer said:


> That raspy voice of Stephanie's tho..


sounds like a dude


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> Go away Stephanie McMahon! She's as equally as bad as The Big Show.


Only difference is that I'd still fuck Stephanie. Big Show hasn't been fuckable since he caught off all his hair.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Do the mics sound shitty to anyone else?

And I don't just mean the shit being said into them


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Kane retirement match????? :YES


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Well, see ya Corporate Kane


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm so sick of Stephanie's shit. You stupid pandering bitch, whose side are you on anyway :kobe*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why did Steph say Monster? Is Demon too edgy for the kiddies in the audience?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Demon Kane, Corporate Kane.

Fuck me :lol

This show really goes to shit during the fall season, been like that for the past 3-4 years now.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Today is Kanes 18th anniversary with WWE just an FYI


Take me back to that date. When wrestling used to be good. 

:cry


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

C'MON CENA YOU SON OF A BITCH DO THE JOB DROP THE TITLE TO DEAN FUCKING AMBROSEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Stephanie is the rich kid who just lives off daddy's money and legacy.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Zzzzzzzz


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Did Saxton forget to talk into his mic or something?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Steph is the worst character on WWE TV. Rather see :cena4.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm so sick of Stephanie's shit. You stupid pandering bitch, whose side are you on anyway :kobe*


Me too. She needs to :gtfo


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So they sign Bubba Dudley, one of the absolute best talkers in the business, never give him any promos and throw him in meaningless garbage tag matches.

Makes sense.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So we get yet another testicle shredding moment from Stephanie "My voice sounds like fingernails on a chalkboard" McMahon...sigh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Today is Kanes 18th anniversary with WWE just an FYI


The character, but not Glenn Jacobs. He's been there over 20 years now. :fact


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Steph is a fucking worthless cunt. She's the Anti-King Midas, everything she touches turns into shit.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

What looks, sounds, and acts like a dude? Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Pronk25 said:


> Stephanie is the rich kid who just lives off daddy's money and legacy.



I love the story how she 'worked her way up' the company.

She was born on third base, bitch thinks she hit a triple


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Rollins to carry Kane to the MOTN at Hell in a Cell. No matter how terrible they book him, he continues to be the man.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ahh sweet commercials


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Jim Ross said:


> Take me back to that date. When wrestling used to be good.
> 
> :cry


Ironically, I felt like watching something good to build up good will for RAW and I watched the Badd Blood HIAC match where Kane debuted before RAW went on the air tonight. It was good.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Steph was face and heel in the same promo.

She literally can't control her ego to stay in character long enough for one segment.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lectoryo said:


> I KNOW! DID YOU SEE THAT?! HE JUMPED OOVVER THE ROPES! OVER THEM!


Lol, was referring to the bump Fromm brown snowmans toss to the floor, shit was nasty


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Deep down I just know that RAW would be so much better today if Shane McMahon was running it and on TV as Mr. McMahon. 

:cry Why doesn't life turn out the way it should?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

It's one of those RAWs where you can tell nothing awesome is going to happen. It sucks that you can sense that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

..................And now here's Seth whining to daddy.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So, what I gathered from that is that Boston would cheer Hitler if he said he was a Patriots fan....


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

3rd Seth Segment :cole


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuckin finally he makes his presence to raw the king of kings :mark:


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I hope someone from nxt shows up for us open challenge, they'er running out of interesting challengers on the main roster.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

pewpewpew said:


> Do the mics sound shitty to anyone else?
> 
> And I don't just mean the shit being said into them


Thought it was just me. Glad to know I'm not hearing things.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Why can't it at least be HHH emasculating the wrestlers on a Weekly basis, why the fuck is it Steph


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nattie's titty game is on point tonight.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

amhlilhaus said:


> I love the story how she 'worked her way up' the company.
> 
> She was born on third base, bitch thinks she hit a triple


It's that ****** vibe. She's probably gonna bang Triple H with a strap on tonight.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

They said the Cena open challenge was next…why lie? :cry


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Seth up to 4 segments already


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

LOL @ HHH being at Natalya's tron :lmao Someone SS that


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

LOLOLOLOLOL @ showing promos during a wrestler's entrance.

No fuck given tonight.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

ABigLegend said:


> Steph was face and heel in the same promo.
> 
> She literally can't control her ego to stay in character long enough for one segment.


It should be a moderate drinking game. Every time Steph/HHH turn you drink, happens at least 5-6 times every show.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Huzzah! Nattie is in a proper match!!!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Mics and cameras having an off night apparently.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Dem fuckin boobies on Natalya. :banderas


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, time to take a piss and make more snacks..Think I'v ea leftover Big Mac to warm up too..


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Yawn Cena said:


> Why can't it at least be HHH emasculating the wrestlers on a Weekly basis, why the fuck is it Steph


Because she's got a huge ego.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

amhlilhaus said:


> Seth up to 4 segments already


Those backstage segments are like 30 seconds a piece.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

thedeparted_94 said:


> They said the Cena open challenge was next…why lie? :cry


So you'd stay tuned and enjoy the Diva's match silly!. :cole :jbl


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Paige's blue extensions are fucking hideous


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Krispenwah said:


> lol what? I've seen him numerous time getting apathetic reactions, in fact.. There were moments on his career where the biggest reaction he got was a big trolling from the crowd.
> 
> That's sad coming from a guy that is 12 times world champion...Well, at least the RKO vines are helping him to keep relevant right now.


He gets sub par reactions when he's in sub par feuds, but he normally makes up for that by somehow getting the crowd into the match and having nice looking RKO's. He knows how to work the crowd.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Shadowcran said:


> So, what I gathered from that is that Boston would cheer Hitler if he said he was a Patriots fan....


I think that could be said for any stupid sports nut and "their" team


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

CJ said:


> Because she's got a huge ego.


She's been listening to too much Beyoncé.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The only people with the rise above cancer thing are HEELS, what the hell is happening ? Has Vince finally given in to illness ?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Holy fuck Nattie


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"WE WANT SASHA!" chants IMMEDIATELY. See what happens when you don't bring the hometown hero out first? All of those people blaming Nikki and Sasha for that Minnesota reaction should feel really silly right now.*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why doesn't HHH come to the ring and take charge anymore? Its always Steph coming out, then we see HHH in the back basically saying you better do what my wife says.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Paige is getting that Bo Dallas belly :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MOI HOUSE, THIS IS MOI HOUSE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Solf said:


> The only people with the rise above cancer thing are HEELS, what the hell is happening ? Has Vince finally given in to illness ?


I noticed that, too. Completely retarded.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Paige looking like a damn hot topic employee yet people think she look so fine:jay


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Would love seeing Paige become a blonde preppy heel.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So is Tyson Kidd the new Christopher Nowinski? Never to be seen again.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seriously, just get naked.

Anything to save us from the garbage tonight.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Solf said:


> The only people with the rise above cancer thing are HEELS, what the hell is happening ? Has Vince finally given in to illness ?


:lmao


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

I can smell Paige's ass from here.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Today is Kanes 18th anniversary with WWE just an FYI








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651166114135715840


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*No Paige! 

This is my house now!*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Vince: "What a main event!!! The World Champion teams with Kane against the Dudley Boyz!!! What do you mean it's 2015, not 2000?"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Natalya about to get that Piggie James gimmick if she don't stop eating. 

I can see some rolls on her.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Why doesn't HHH come to the ring and take charge anymore? Its always Steph coming out, then we see HHH in the back basically saying you better do what my wife says.


Clearly even he isn't immune to the emasculation in the world of Raw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hammertron said:


> I am a big Seth fan too and yeah this is all just , ugh god dammit


This is all on Vince. Seth's hands are clean in this cringe angle.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> Why doesn't HHH come to the ring and take charge anymore? Its always Steph coming out, then we see HHH in the back basically saying you better do what my wife says.


I think he uses the time away from his wife to search her office for his testicles. Hasn't found them yet.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

GET RID OF THE EXTENSIONS!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

It's not the Divas Belt Cole, you stupid roided twat :Fuckyou


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Perpetual PMS Paige. The PPP


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SHIV said:


> The character, but not Glenn Jacobs. He's been there over 20 years now. :fact


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well at least we finally saw a decent Paige Turner for once :shrug


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I wonder if Paige walks around her house randomly shouting ''THIS IS MY HOUSE''


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Please end this match...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Gangbang photos are not allowed. :ha


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Pretty decent match so far


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Guys, if I didn't know any better, I'd think that Paige thinks that this is her house. :wee-bey


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Remember when a match was started because Natalya farted(I'm not kidding)..BOy, who would think we'd get nostalgiac for THOSe times...

Divas Revolution needs a guillotine to end it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bret never wrestled at TD garden JBL. You fucknut


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That outfit should show more of Nattie's ass. :yum:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Paige was literally begging the crowd to chant for Nattie and ZERO fucks were given. It's getting painful to watch.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES NATTIE WINS!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Paige... just quit this shit company. They have no idea how to book shit.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Paige is not being pushed


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Woo Natalya won.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

They really just had Paige.....fuck it :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I want some Emma.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Why doesn't HHH come to the ring and take charge anymore? Its always Steph coming out, then we see HHH in the back basically saying you better do what my wife says.


Because Stephanie is the Billion Dollar Queen and HHH is Stephanie's bitch.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

:ha
Paige jobbing to Netalya! Priceless, finally they are using Paige accordingly.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Paige survives getting hit by cars as a kid but taps to the Sharpshooter... good match though.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was random. Paige talks shit, gets beat. Sounds like WWE stole the TNA Samoa Joe playbook.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Decent match. Clean finish. Can't hate on that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

All WWE does is job everyone out and then they wonder why they have no new stars...

:drake1


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Now everyone on the forum is all hurt...and I love it


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes Natalya!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Decent match, fuck this crowd though.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Natalya won :confused


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

The pacing of that match was weird. Glad Natalya got the win. She can actually wrestle.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Paige turned heel. That means she has to tap out to jobbers now.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

:ti

Paige still jobbing after her turn.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

WTG Nattie. Best part of Raw so far by a country mile.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

PROMO OF THE YEAR INCOMING FAM


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ryback hype video? 

No thanks....


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Is this the part where I'm supposed to pretend I care about Ryback?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Trifektah said:


> Decent match. Clean finish. Can't hate on that.


Except it makes no sense booking wise... o right, we have to trade wins and losses and fuck having an actual story carry across shows. The WWE is a fucking joke.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ryback reading his lines again, lel.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Ryback being booed.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yo, who the fuck writes Rybacks promos :maury


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I enjoyed that match, personally wouldn't mind seeing a Natalya vs Charlotte match for the title but it's probably the last thing the division needs as neither is particularly over.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Christ you wonder why GNC won't sponsor wwe? Roidheads like Ryback


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Damn Ryback getting boos :lmao

Ryback is one of my guys tho


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Ryback getting boo'd more and more..or the crowd is just confused on who is heel/face , either way, funny shit


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

O Wins.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nattie is a way better wrestler than Paige.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

They're still hoping to get Ryback over in 2015.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol crowd starting booing because ryback jacked vaders "it's time"


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KO Vs Ryback Because 85th time will be better than 51st, dammit!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*You already lost twice Ryback, get to the back of the line :mjout*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Damn Ryback getting boos :lmao
> 
> Ryback is one of my guys tho


The crowd sucks.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Ryback's promo was definitely written by Vince.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's lukewarm reaction night outside of Brock.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Scripted Ryback promos? Oh good....


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Actions speak louder than words....

followed by video about words....

followed by Ryback promo. 

:grin2:


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Random ryback video package?

RAW creative taking a page out of NXT's play book and not doing it well. :fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Eighth commercial in 82 minutes


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

FEED ME MORE! Not allowed to use spoons or forks myself!


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Dat zoom in. OMG RYBACK'S HEAD ABOUT TO EXPLODE!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Lol no amount on neat editing can make ryback look cool. He is so horrible. Nothing natural and nothing organic will ever come out of his mouth when he is in character and I bet the same for the real person too.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Jesus Christ Owens is a fat fuck :lmao

I like the guy but god :lmao

Every thing he does just spews out "I'm lazy, I eat cheetos off the floor & I eat Dominos on my day off".


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

WWE makes no sense. I don't give a shit about Paige, but her promo rant was by far the most interesting thing to happen in the Diva's revolution (excluding every time Sasha walks, breathes, or does anything else). Why the fuck job her and kill her heat so quick?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Owens vs. Ryback in a Thanksgiving Turkey on a Pole Match

First guy to pull it down and eat all of is the new IC Champ

:vince$


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't know why but I think Jericho is accepting Cena's challenge. He could complete his heel turn and win via cheating because honestly I don't see anyone taking the title off Cena clean.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Owens looking like Groundskeeper Willy's bastard son. :StephenA7


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Owens vs. Ryback in a Thanksgiving Turkey on a Pole Match
> 
> First guy to pull it down and eat all of is the new IC Champ
> 
> :vince$


Without gravy? Or will that be in a pool at ringside?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At least the football game is a close one tonight.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Natalya is really an uber face eh? who could dislike this woman? Happy she won.

Now Owens is out, maybe business will pick up. and maybe we'll get Sasha tonight in Boston to promote her iron woman match. I hope it's against Charlotte or better, Becky. Allow this division rejuvenation to take off with a roof raiser between the NXT girls on Raw.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> Lol no amount on neat editing can make ryback look cool. He is so horrible. Nothing natural and nothing organic will ever come out of his mouth when he is in character and I bet the same for the real person too.


He was great when he was doing the bully gimmick and his unsanctioned hospital bed promo was pure gold, but I agree, he is garbage as a face and his promos have been the absolute worst part of Raw for weeks now.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

gobsayscomeon said:


> WWE makes no sense. I don't give a shit about Paige, but her promo rant was by far the most interesting thing to happen in the Diva's revolution (excluding every time Sasha walks, breathes, or does anything else). Why the fuck job her and kill her heat so quick?


Wait.

Paige lost? LOL.

Good I´m not paying attention and such minor details escape me.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kevin Owens vs. Sin Cara. Now that is random as fuck.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol @ the legendary JBL I hope he believes it. Otherwise, Ryback promo wasn't bad.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Should be Kalisto instead of sin cara.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Huh Owens vs Sin Cara….Never seen this before…so cooooool


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens against this jobber?

Yet another meaningless Raw match..

fpalm


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Owens looking like Groundskeeper Willy's bastard son. :StephenA7


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol Why are there so many jobber entrances tonight? Everyone who is getting them is presented as a credible threat on the show...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Did I just see Frodo an Ygritte in the same movie?? I'm in nerd heaven, although I won't see that movie because I hate that Vince Diesel guy.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

So lets put the worse of the two workers of the lucha dragons in a match with KO. :fpalm


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

You lost Ryback, get over it. Nobody is buying your merch, you're getting booed, get the fuck out of the ring ut


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

BOTCH ALERT


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Kevin Owens vs. Sin Cara. Now that is random as fuck.


Sin Botcha paying the price for his fuck up last week.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

lol a one count, Kevin Owens: "THAT WAS 3!"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Another random and stupid match... why is Sin Cara in a one on one match against a champion when he rarely wrestles out of a tag team anymore? 

O right, can't fucking ask logical questions with this company.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"That was 3", was a 1 count. KO killing my sides over here.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ref counts to one
"That was three"

:maury


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

did owens just say kalisto was a 12 year old at ring side?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Kevin Owens on Kalisto - 'A 12 year old has no business being ringside' :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kalisto trying to get the chant going and failing...

:ha


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"That was 3 too!"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> Lol no amount on neat editing can make ryback look cool. He is so horrible. Nothing natural and nothing organic will ever come out of his mouth when he is in character and I bet the same for the real person too.


I don't think he's suppose to look cool. 

That was 2 years ago when he was going through an identity crisis and looking like Bully Ray. 

Now he's back to being just Ryback, the monster, but unlike from 2012 when he was a heel, he's a good guy monster. 

Like Erik Rowan, if we ever see him again. :mj2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*1 count*. "That was 3" 

:ha


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

WWE is literally waving a flag to us saying: 

"WE SUCK TONIGHT! WE COULDN'T THINK OF ANYTHING!! STOP WATCHING!! NOW! N-O-W!! GO WATCH FOOTBALL! FUCK YOUR WIFE!! OH WAIT YOU'RE ALL IWC NERDS SO YOU HAVE NO GIRLFRIENDS SO YOU'RE GONNA KEEP WATCHING!!"

I'm still gonna watch :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"A 12 year old has no business ringside!" LOL

Best moment of the night by far.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> So, what I gathered from that is that Boston would cheer Hitler if he said he was a Patriots fan....


I'm a pats fan and I would not have cheered for that shit. It was cringeworthy. So ashamed of that Boston crowd right now. But the truth is, any city would have cheered had steph substituted the Pats for whatever team was appropriate. 

Most crowds are not really as smart as we give them credit for.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Jim Ross said:


> Ref counts to one
> "That was three"
> 
> :maury


More impressed ref didn´t agree. Maybe Steph will overturn it later or is it an odd week, in which ref decisions are final. :grin2:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Gangbang photos are not allowed. :ha


*YO.....*











:lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This is why Owens is fucking awesome. 

"You look like an idiot"
"You look like an idiot too"
:maury


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"That was 3 too!"

"A 12-year old has no business being ringside!"

You tell 'em, KO! :booklel



Shadowcran said:


> Without gravy? Or will that be in a pool at ringside?


THERE BETTER BE, DAMN IT! :vince5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm shocked that that match was exactly what it was supposed to be.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

rip in piece sin cara

shocked he didn't botch


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Kevin Ooooooooooooooooo-wens!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

"A 12 year old has no business being ringside" :chlol :bryanlol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

> Owens vs. Ryback in a Thanksgiving Turkey on a Pole Match
> 
> First guy to pull it down and eat all of is the new IC Champ


Believe it or not, in the waning days of the AWA, they had a Turkey on a pole match. Perennial Jobber Jake "The Milkman" Milliman won it.

Notice how well the lucha chant went? I didn't see anything but yawns.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't think that match was meaningless. It made Kevin Owens look strong, there should be more of these type of matches.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It was so embarrassing to watch Kalisto try to start the Lucha chant for Sin Cara. That's two consecutive :lose s for wrestlers begging for reactions.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Zayn needs to come back soon. Owens needs someone of talent to destroy.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Owens looking like Groundskeeper Willy's bastard son. :StephenA7


:done :maury


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

KO looking boss tonight before that ryback music played.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I swear the ring has some invisible barrier I will never know of that prevents guys from chasing the other :lol


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm sure Ryback could have caught him there if he really wanted to :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Why the arm motions when shouting "Feed Me More?" Never have gotten that.

Looks dumb as hell.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The incredibly short matches has Vince all over it.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

More heels with the Rise above cancer shirts lol


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Punk really shows himself up to be exactly what he hates with that charity tweet. 

PHIL if you'd bothered to read A little bit about charities you'd understand they DONT just fund fucking research durhhhhhhn


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*3 Black men and a milf? I watch enough porn to know where this is going :vince2*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, now Steph is heeling it up?

She really IS a BELLA.

:ha

This show is bi-polar as FUCK.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Now Steph's emasculating the NEW DAY?

FUCK OFF..


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

So Steph is a....bitch demon succubus who hates black men but likes to be cuckolded?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stephanie McMahon = The Big Show


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Jesus Christ Owens is a fat fuck :lmao
> 
> I like the guy but god :lmao
> 
> Every thing he does just spews out "I'm lazy, I eat cheetos off the floor & I eat Dominos on my day off".


Really? Because to me everything he does just spews out "I'm a wrestling machine that can go for 20-30 minutes better than almost anybody in this business and not miss a step".


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

DON'T YOU DARE BE SOUUUUURRRRR!!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Stephanie still the strongest person booked on RAW.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Does Steph have a mantle where she collected the balls of everyone's she has cut them off of?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

What the fuck is it with steph and emasculating wwe champions?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can Steph fuck off television forever please? Fucking anchor to everything she is involved in.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Steph's more cranky than a bitch riding the T 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Leave it to Stephanie to also emasculate The New Day. Get the fuck out of here. She's so bad.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Why did Steph just emasculate The New Day?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"I will send you to some place that makes suplex city look like disney land."

To CVS to buy Stephanies' tampons.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Stephanie is literally the last person in WWE I'd want to see in a segment with New Day.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Heels with the cancer shirt, ONCE AGAIN

THEY'RE DOING IT ON PURPOSE

WWE JUST TURNED HEEL ON THE CANCER KIDS


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Steph needs to GET THE FUCK OUT!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stephanie is rivaling Big Show on these face/heel turns :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Let that be a lesson to everyone at home. Don't mess with The Billion Dollar Queen Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

New Day!!!!!!!!! turned round a Steph emasculation beautifully lol.

'I thought she liked us, what happened?'


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Steph being salty sour as fuck that she'll never be as inspiring as The New Day.



Young God Seth Rollins said:


> rip in piece sin cara
> 
> shocked he didn't botch


Well, it _is_ Huni-Cara, not than Misti-Cara. Hence the lack of botches. :draper2


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Have they put *all* the titles on the New Day yet?

No?

Then I ain't frakking watching.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The mcmahons are on a massive ego fucking trip tonight. Steph cutting down everybody


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

GO THE FUCK AWAY FOREVER!!! NOBODY LIKES YOU!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

..... At least make it a tables match. 

10th commercial in 91 minutes


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Jesus Christ Owens is a fat fuck :lmao
> 
> I like the guy but god :lmao
> 
> Every thing he does just spews out "I'm lazy, I eat cheetos off the floor & I eat Dominos on my day off".


*"Yes!"*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steph must be on her period.

ut


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

So is Stephanie the playing the face in that New Day segment? And of course she has to emasculate every man she comes in contact with.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I cant stand Stephanie.... must be texting daddy to not let ryback have mic time again


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

MEMS said:


> Really? Because to me everything he does just spews out "I'm a wrestling machine that can go for 20-30 minutes better than almost anybody in this business and not miss a step".


You can be a wrestling machine & still be a fat lazy fuck who eat cheetos off the floor.

It's okay to take off the cape & laugh a little.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm convinced Stephanie has a testicle coat she's sewing and just wants extra ball skin for a hood....

Sorry, the rich bitch act went out with The friggin' Macarena...Get her off TV!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What the hell was that? Now she's bullying 3 heels at once??


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Next week Bray Wyatt will have the rise above cancer shirt on.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I would take Cena in WWE for another couple years for Stephanie fucking off forever.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

_I thought she liked us. _


Finally somebody pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Kofi can't even keep up with Steph's turns


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Raw Is Emasculation!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Can Steph fuck off television forever please? Fucking anchor to everything she is involved in.


She's needs to permanently :gtfo


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Steph was gonna send them to TNA.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

There is no reason to ever, *EVER* hit a woman.




.....But if I was a judge and someone did to Steph, after this show they'd get probation.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Stephanie has absolutely no idea how to be a wrestling character.

She's turned between face and heel three times in 2 short segments tonight. Laughable.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

MEMS said:


> LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus Christ Owens is a fat fuck
> ...


100% truth, he's gold and 1 of the last great things about WWE left


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Eat
Sleep
Emasculate Talent


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

So let's get this straight, going by the booking, Steph is the only person in the company able to beat Brock Lesnar at this point...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jim Ross said:


> ..... At least make it a tables match.
> 
> 10th commercial in 91 minutes


I thought it was going to be a tables match but creative on that BS tonight fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm waiting to see if WWE will capitalize on these strange turn of events we just witness and surprise us later tonight to reveal...



Make_The_Grade said:


> Why did Steph just emasculate The New Day?


 because she's really a *clap* _*Prime*_, *clap* *Time*, *clap* _*Player*_


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Local ad for TLC in Boston in December..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That segment actually made some sense. One half a mid card tag team gets semi-squashed by a cocky, bigger heel After the match, the powerhouse babyface the heel is feuding with comes to the ring and the heel reverts to cowardly heel mode and flees. It's old school booking. Not exciting, but it works. It would help I Ryback didn't suck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> There is no reason to ever, *EVER* hit a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure about that?

:austin


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> Eat
> Sleep
> Emasculate Talent
> ratings drop to basement
> ...


Corrected.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Although, still need another Steph and Hunter dancing with the New Day segment.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Here come the Cena haters


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Chews out three black men, following segment is about cancer.

Good ol WWE


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Now Steph has time.

Random segments.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Someone fucking shoot me. Just please, i want this to end. please god.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Only Reigns and Cena in the ring.

Fuck you, WWE. Fuck you long. Fuck you hard.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

They've got Reigns doing Cena shit. Again.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> You can be a wrestling machine & still be a fat lazy fuck who eat cheetos off the floor.


Stephen hawking you ain't


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roman Reigns gearing up to be the next Cena, fronting the Susan G. Koeman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG

:ha :ha :ha

Fuck right off, ******.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The official Cena passing of the torch to Roman :mj2


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

All this cancer in the ring right now


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Alright, we get it John, you're a good guy. Fuck.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm not going to say it. I'm not going to say it. I'm not going to say the fucking obvious right now.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm done.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Of course Cena and Reigns have to be in the same ring for this segment. Pathetic. Your money is going to pay for the 600,000 salary of the CEO of Koman.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Pink ropes are cute but I wish they would leave them out of the HIAC PPV.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Fuck.... It is crystal-clear now... the torch passing... FUCK!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4 Needs to tell crowd where he is from in a segment not about him.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Cringe. But hey, at least, they got the roles right this time.

Waiting for new day to come out and yell "OOOOOOOH CANCER KIDS, DON'T BE SOOOOOUUUURRR"


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh boi the threads we're about to see tonight cause of this segment :booklel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There goes Reigns ever turning heel. Sorry @Legit BOSS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I know family who are fighting breast cancer so I can't even be mad at this.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cancer jobbing to Reigns and Cena. :vince5


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Is Roman Reigns gonna Superman punch cancer right in the mouth and then have John Cena finish it with an AA?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Those ladies are awesome and an inspiration to us all.

Those two "men" in the ring with them are so *not*.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> OMG
> 
> :ha :ha :ha
> 
> Fuck right off, ******.


Just gonna leave this here.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Wait. Reigns is a breast cancer survivor?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh God, Reigns has a mic.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm praying that one day someone will do as Dusty did and put their hand in front of Stephanie McMahon's face.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Badbadrobot said:


> Stephen hawking you ain't


But a black man with a Bachelor's Degree & a big dick I am


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SPEAR!*


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Keep the mic away from Roman please....


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Really not trying to be an asshole, but this is the type of stuff that makes me want to change the channel.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Pink Diesel!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Its awesome that Roman is getting this spot. Very well deserved.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Wait. Reigns is a breast cancer survivor?


:maury

/thread


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4
:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4
:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4
:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4
:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Reigns is here so Cena can show him the ropes for his future face of the company golden seat. "See, son, this is how you look like a complete douchebag in front of millions".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Abisial said:


> Just gonna leave this here.


That was AWESOME. Was my avatar last month.

Thanks.

(Y)


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Solf said:


> Cringe. But hey, at least, they got the roles right this time.
> 
> Waiting for new day to come out and yell "OOOOOOOH CANCER KIDS, DON'T BE SOOOOOUUUURRR"


LOL.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL Cena and Reigns are the ones in the ring

Fucking LOL


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, only so much crap can I stomach. Going to either read or watch something else(if there is anything). Cena? Eat a dick please. Hope Rollins breaks your nose again.

Thanks for making at least the first half bearable Forum!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Does this count as a commercial?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Get the gear? 

Join the fight?

Donate even more money to cancer research?

Ehh, I'll pass.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This is a dark segment. This is just ... the heels and faces are all standing up there in those t-shirts with big smiles on their faces, shoulder to shoulder ... IN THE MIDDLE OF RAW, not before, not after, right in the fucking middle.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

We goan beet breast canser. Belee dat :reigns


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuck Susan G. Komen. Donate your time and money to the cancer patients themselves instead.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Stop this shit.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Reigns robbing Jermaine Jackson for extra grease. :fuckedup


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

It's clear as day Roman gonna be the next face of the company, he has "it".


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Roman cena I'd born


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fuck Susan G. Komen. Donate your time and money to the cancer patients themselves instead.


This.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

At least roman didn't stumble or pause


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YOU SHOULD'VE SPEARED!*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WWE is awful lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Propping Reigns up for when he takes this job from Cena it looks like, haha.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> But a black man with a Bachelor's Degree & a big dick I am


Your posts have pee wee written all over them


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

All this would be good if the funds helped at all but with this foundation its just lining their pockets


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Dunno if this was posted here or not but:










:lmao


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Irony seems to be lost on Vince that Cena is a cancer to the WWE and yet here he is trying to cure the disease.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Reigns is going to cock his fist and make it rain in that bitch cancer.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah I think we are going to see Lesnar/Reigns II main event Wrestlemania 32.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Terrible that some of you bash Cena for this. Terrible for WWE to push gear though unless all profits go to the foundation.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Wouldn't it be better to just donate straight to the charity than buy wwe gear. Do they think were that dumb?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

You wonder why people stop watching this shit?! thats example 3 tonight... 1 was the surplus of commericials, the 2nd was ryback speaking


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The only cancer I see is the dick bag wearing a green hat.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

This show is despair-inducing


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Wish reigns could sound that confident during his storylines


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Wait. Reigns is a breast cancer survivor?


This made me laugh more than it should have. thanks pal.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Badbadrobot said:


> Your posts have pee wee written all over them


Oh word?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I guess this should remove all doubt as to whom Vince is going to push as Cena's replacement.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why not put the new Diva REVOLUTION women in that segment if they are looked at stronger now? Oh yeah........FAKE REVOLUTION :ha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fuck Susan G. Komen. Donate your time and money to the cancer patients themselves instead.


Agreed. That charity is shady as fuck.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This has no place on a wrestling program. They can advertise on the website and during commercials, but stopping the show and forcing the shilling is just going to make people who don't like this resent it even more than they already do because only a small percentage of the money goes to actual cancer research.*



ShowStopper said:


> There goes Reigns ever turning heel. Sorry @Legit BOSS


*He could still Spear the cancer patients....right?*


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

magictrevor said:


> Wouldn't it be better to just donate straight to the charity than buy wwe gear. *Do they think were that dumb?*


By virtue of the fact that we are all still watching, we are all dumb, yes.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> It's clear as day Roman gonna be the next face of the company, he has "it".


If by 'it' you mean vince's dick hard, yeah sure. He has it.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Buy our gear and we get 90% of the profits…The hack charity gets 10%…:reigns


----------



## Dark Guardian (Jul 30, 2014)

World champ can't be in the ring for that role? LMAO!!! Poor Seth!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuck off with the cancer jokes.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Did anyone else think Cena and Reigns would walk into eachother and have an epic staredown while they were walking down the handshake line?

Dat slow build to Cena vs Reigns at WM32.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *This has no place on a wrestling program. They can advertise on the website and during commercials, but stopping the show and forcing the shilling is just going to make people who don't like this resent it even more than they already do because a small percentage of the money goes to actual cancer research.*
> 
> 
> 
> *He could still Spear the cancer patients....right?*



"It's a FLYING ROMAN, MAGGLE!"

:jbl


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Pink Diesel!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> If by 'it' you mean vince's dick hard, yeah sure. He has it.


:lol :lol

Bruh you & I both know Roman has something that appeals to people that aren't your average wrestling mark.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Divas REVOLUTION, yet can't even be in the breast cancer segment. 

Needs to be Vanilla Ice :cena4 and his girlfriend Fabio :reigns


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4
> :reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4
> :reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4
> :reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4:reigns:cena4
> ...


:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone else feel dizzy, like they're being drained of their sanity?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

U guys Roman is so turning heel on his jobber lil buddy Ambrose...............:ha


:ha:ha:ha:ha:ha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> Fuck off with the cancer jokes.


Every week the thread makes fun of everything and yet this week because of that segment it's now off limits? Not the first time, or the last.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *This has no place on a wrestling program. They can advertise on the website and during commercials, but stopping the show and forcing the shilling is just going to make people who don't like this resent it even more than they already do because only a small percentage of the money goes to actual cancer research.*
> 
> 
> 
> *He could still Spear the cancer patients....right?*


That would have been one of the greatest heel turns of all time.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Kane has no entrance at all? What


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Anyone else feel dizzy, like they're being drained of their sanity?


You're JUST feeling that?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

That was the most disgusting things I've ever seen. Getting people to donate to a charity is one thing but telling them to buy your merch where only a fraction goes to charity is not only insulting, it's deplorable


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena's open challenge is the main event... I'm ok with this.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Well it did, that killed the crowd.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

They are just hand feeding people reasons to lose interest in Regins I mean you you make it any more obvious the are making him the samoan Cena a formula that already made the fans dislike Cena in the first place.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Kane wrestling in his suit?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Divas REVOLUTION, yet can't even be in the breast cancer segment.
> 
> Needs to be Vanilla Ice :cena4 and his girlfriend Fabio :reigns


Well, they had to, since every Diva turns 3 times a week approximatively, they feared Charlotte would've applied the figure 8 to a cancer survivor yelling "NATURAL SELECTION LOL"


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Anyone else feel dizzy, like they're being drained of their sanity?


Yeah man I'm fucking losing it


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I thought this was the main event? If this isn't the main event then what is??


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

OOOOOOHHHHHH TESTIFY!!!!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

MOAAARR TAG TEAMS MATCH3Z!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Fuck Susan G Komen. Absolutely deplorable.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> I thought this was the main event? If this isn't the main event then what is??


Cena's open challenge.

He's probably losing if he's taking a few month break.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The two Golden Boys in the ring together! Shame on WWE for pissing off the IWC like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GEE, I wonder if this match will end in retarded fuckery.........


----------



## Carlito_mfc (Sep 6, 2006)

Tapping out, horrible show. Struggled to make it this far.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Reigns robbing Jermaine Jackson for extra grease. :fuckedup


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

thedeparted_94 said:


> That was the most disgusting things I've ever seen. Getting people to donate to a charity is one thing but telling them to buy your merch where only a fraction goes to charity is not only insulting, it's deplorable


That's what they all do.

It's not a WWE thing.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> Fuck off with the cancer jokes.



Screw that that want to force cancer crap on my entertainment show I might as well get some entertainment out of it keep the jokes coming


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Kane wrestling with his goddamn tie still on.... BAHAHAHA


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> GEE, I wonder if this match will end in retarded fuckery.........


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Cena is main eventing and going to take time off... who's taking the belt off Cena? bama3


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

halftime.... please save this match new day


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> I thought this was the main event? If this isn't the main event then what is??


It shall involve John Felix Anthony Cena


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If Seth was a cunning heel, he would find ways to fuck with Kane's head. Bring in people from Kane's past. 


X-Pac












Tori











Katie VIck


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

How long until commercial?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> :lol :lol
> 
> Bruh you & I both know Roman has something that appeals to people that aren't your average wrestling mark.


the rock as a cousin?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Feels like we stepped foot in a horrible nightmare world:

:reigns :cena4

And the true world is happening in an alternate reality:

:batista3 unk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> I thought this was the main event? If this isn't the main event then what is??


:cena2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So JBL.. Kane with a slightly split personality is weirder than the whole brood and ministry JBL?? REALLY???
REALLY??? REALLY??? REALLY??? :jbl


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Seth is going through a table tonight:bully4

great booking of a champion


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> Cena is main eventing and going to take time off... who's taking the belt off Cena? bama3


Dude it might be Daniel Bryan returning and taking the US title whilst Cena goes on leave:mark::mark:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Cena's open challenge is the main event... I'm ok with this.


If hes last maybe he drops it??

Strowman?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Is anyone else bothered there was zero entrance for Kane? No music...nothing at all. What is this?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> the rock as a cousin?


Well that and also looking like a Samoan Fabio.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> Did anyone else think Cena and Reigns would walk into eachother and have an epic staredown while they were walking down the handshake line?
> 
> Dat slow build to Cena vs Reigns at WM32.


I wanted that or a Spear.

SOMETHING SHOULD'VE HAPPENED, DAMNIT! lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Back to back weeks where the crowd is dead as fuck & the show is garbage as fuck.

Goddamn WWE what's good with y'all :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I wish Gorilla Monsoon was announcing. At least he could entertain us by wondering repeatedly why someone wasn't grabbing Kane by the tie to make him pay the price for wearing it like he always did with IRS.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Is it just me, or are all wrestlers moving slow tonight?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Any bets on who will respond to Cena's challenge?

Cesaro, probably?

I would even like to throw in Rusev.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I just turned the channel back and I thought it was 2000 watching Dudleys vs. Right To Censor


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

So is Stephanie a baby face now or did they just forget that the Authority are supposed to be the bad guys? What's the point of even having "The Authority" if it's so forgettable that nobody even gives a shit that Stephanie isn't following character. The Seth Rollins segment was really dumb because of her and then the New Day stuff was even worse, 2 weeks ago she was dancing with them and now she doesn't like them? Man the writing is off, if they didn't do such a shit job maybe they wouldn't need Taker vs Lesnar for this upcoming PPV.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Rollins talking to Kane like a controlling husband.

:ha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pretty much me to this show. I'm tapping out.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:lelbrock should accept :cena4 open challenge. :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> Is anyone else bothered there was zero entrance for Kane? No music...nothing at all. What is this?


THeir saving his theme music now for just his Demon Kane persona.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

Nine99 said:


> Is anyone else bothered there was zero entrance for Kane? No music...nothing at all. What is this?



Orton and Dean got the same treatment earlier it's kinda sad.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Any bets on who will respond to Cena's challenge?
> 
> Cesaro, probably?
> 
> I would even like to throw in Rusev.


Cesaro would make a great champ, but don't want to see Cena vs. cesaro V with no build at all. 

We may see ambrose again. 

Rusev is busy.

sicne New Day is losinge th belts could see Woods taking US belt.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hahahaha, We Want Sasha chants are taking off again. nice. Not just in Boston though.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can't tell what the crowd is saying. "We want ????"


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> Any bets on who will respond to Cena's challenge?
> 
> Cesaro, probably?
> 
> I would even like to throw in Rusev.


Like I said, I could see Jericho accepting it and win it via cheating to complete his heel turn, don't see anybody taking the title off Cena clean tbh


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"WE WANT SASHA!" chants yet again. I guess the performers in the ring aren't entertaining *


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> MOAAARR TAG TEAMS MATCH3Z!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

ironcladd1 said:


> Can't tell what the crowd is saying. "We want ????"


I heard "We want Kozlov" for some reason.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We Want Sasha during the Champ and contenders' match. :ha


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Will Sasha be on RAW tonight?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Any bets on who will respond to Cena's challenge?
> 
> Cesaro, probably?
> 
> I would even like to throw in Rusev.


Fatboy Joe


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wow no ones talking about this match or anything. 

Did this RAW bore out everyone, we still got an hour left.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Maybe we will get Becky v Sasha still.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

We want Sasha chants :nice


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> We Want Sasha during the Champ and contenders' match. :ha


They are in her hometown and look at this shit match.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

We want Sasha lol at least there's some smart fans left. This is WCW 2000 territory.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The divas match was better than this crapfest.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

wtf ??,


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Did this RAW bore out everyone, we still got an hour left.


I decided that i'd rather watch the commercials for the Lions-Seahawks game.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh let me guess, Demon Kane will return... so sooo funny, not


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

CJ said:


> Agreed. That charity is shady as fuck.


Whilst it's not the 'best' cancer charity it's certainly not what certain people are calling it...

http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/komen.asp

http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=4509#.VhMqFJQmKK0


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Get the gear?
> 
> Join the fight?
> 
> ...


It's Susan G Komen. They don't raise money for research or afflicted families. Their entirely awareness.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just flipped on the show. Is this Corporate/Demon Kane split personality still going?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I wanted that or a Spear.
> 
> SOMETHING SHOULD'VE HAPPENED, DAMNIT! lol


Roman would have turned into the biggest babyface in the history of pro wrestling if he had speared Cena during THAT segment.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

OMG Kane is injured, wonder what's gonna happen now!?!?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> They are in her hometown and look at this shit match.


Still, it's just a Diva though, not like it's the man GOAT or anything. :rusev





/sarcasm


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Kane with that rape smile. Lol.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree with this crowd. I want Sasha too..in every way...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> I just turned the channel back and I thought it was 2000 watching Dudleys vs. Right To Censor


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

What kind of dollar store handcuffs were those?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> Roman would have turned into the biggest babyface in the history of pro wrestling if he had speared Cena during THAT segment.


WWE is going to push him as the next top babyface ala Cena in the future..


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

:tommy and folks on here want to defend WWE's booking and stories


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

At least bubba is trying to get this cries involved


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Never Forget.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581881800659591168


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bubba with the flip, flop and a fly to make The American Dweem proud. :'D


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I heard "We want Kozlov" for some reason.


:lol I doubt it. The Boston crowd must have a thick accent.

Everyone is saying its a Sasha chant apparently :mark:


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Shouldn't Wazzup be a dq?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i wish i could say this is good, but raw just sucks these days. dudleys? kane? no


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Kane finna slam Seth through a table.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

Cena isn't losing...he will get "injured" and voluntarily relinquish the belt...ugh


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Lame ending to the match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DEFLATED TABLE?? Someone pull JBL..


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

No way! Demon Kane! Innovative!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THE DEMON!

DEMON KANE!

DEMON IS HERE! 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL Dudleys on top


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Demon Kane


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE is going to push him as the next top babyface ala Cena in the future..


Just one of those inevitable things I guess. We delayed it a year with our revolt, but they're hell bent of making Reigns into Cena 2.0 when they should be focusing on making Reigns his own man.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why don't you unmask him you dolt!


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm so use to watching RAW on YouTube I moved my mouse over the video player to try and skip to the end of the show, then I realised I couldn't.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Who can be Cena's PPV opponent?

Ambrose da Jobber has no feud.

Orton has no feud.

Beaker from the Muppets has no feud.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

kanes gonna rise up and grab him lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Just tuned in. Watched the Brock segment, and then I fast forwarded to what was happening live. I'm assuming I haven't missed much :HA


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

:noshit:noshit


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Can the announcers make up their minds..Seth runs hes a coward..if he stays and fights hes stupid ?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

seth, finish dean mccain!!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

So, obviously Kane is not winning the fucking belt from Rollins. Do you think that Rollins will beat him clean?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So you're building the "Demon Kane" back up for this match.. and he gets put down the duhdleys?
AHHHHWERTAGEHIONAERGOINQAERGOI#NH%[email protected]$%YO!I$#HYONERTBVK:NLADFV#$$%^YTTIOJQEGOJQE%$YTQEGROJQ#%$OJAEBTVQEORTJGQ#$%GOJQEGRTT

















Ok.. I was slow pasting the pics :lol


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

This Raw has been absolute booty.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

So basically after being put beneath the US title, the WWE WHC is now beneath the tag titles as well. Great booking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay. That was pretty cool.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

stop trying to recreate team friendship. stupid ass show


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I seriously can't with that mask hair.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok. That was a beautiful chokeslam.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why is Rollins booked like such an idiot? This guy is supposed to be "The Architect", but he's only managed to find new ways to get his ass kicked every week.*


----------



## Residenr (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Hard to take heels seriously when they come out to "rise above cancer" shirts.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

lol @ JBL "Booker Kane"


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Give Kane the belt, he is crushing it lately, better than he's been in a decade!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Kane still has it


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Why is Rollins booked like such an idiot? This guy is supposed to be "The Architect", but he's only managed to find new ways to get his ass kicked every week.*


Why does WWE do anything they do...why do they book anyone the way they do


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm dreading that match between Rollins/Kane. You guys like to talk about Big Show but Big Show moves better in the ring than Kane nowadays.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Half audience change channel thinking it´s the end of the show.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Cena's face on that US Open Challenge graphic :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"You know all those names I just mentioned? None of them are challenging Cena!"


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Forget the story lines, the commentary is more cringeworthy for me.

I've been watching a lot of wwe network (free month) and the commentary was one thousand times better.

JR and king, cold and tazz, heyman, styles.

FKING a man.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins is everyone's bitch. This is an insult to our intelligence and needs to cease.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Michael Cole had such a hard time spitting out any credible talent to challenge Cena. That was embarrassing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So demon Kane beats up Seth for the 4th or 5th show in a row? 

Fuck this. I'm out. I can't handle the monotony anymore.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

So we know it won't be any of those guys Cole just mentioned.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

The best thing on RAW is an NXT promo lol.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Commercials for a _superior product_ during Raw? Hilarious.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Boston? I thought Cena was from West Newbury.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Why is Rollins booked like such an idiot? This guy is supposed to be "The Architect", but he's only managed to find new ways to get his ass kicked every week.*


He's the Architect of getting people to want to kick his ass! :rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At least we got a nice chokeslam through a table spot and an eruption from the crowd, which is a rarity..

Sad that that spot was one of the top pops of the night

:drake1


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

My cable just went out completely and I'm sort of relieved. If something interesting actually happens in the last hour, I'll be pissed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vince's grand vision of popping a rating, entails making Seth look like a weak idiot. The Kane angle still is rancid and it's only getting worse. The crowd didnt give two fucks about that segment. Vince was a visionary, but now his myopia has marred his artistic vision.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I'm baffled Kane marks still exist.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Why is Rollins always books so weak :no:


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

gobsayscomeon said:


> My cable just went out completely and I'm sort of relieved. If something interesting actually happens in the last hour, I'll be pissed.


They're about to use Sasha to try to wake up the crowd for the awful Cena segment to come.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He's the Architect of getting people to want to kick his ass! :rollins


The Architect of Antagonism! The Architect of Asshatery!:rollins


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Raw is costume changes


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So demon Kane beats up Seth for the 4th or 5th show in a row?
> 
> Fuck this. I'm out. I can't handle the monotony anymore.


Come on man we got 3 more weeks of build up.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> I'm baffled Kane marks still exist.


:mj4


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So this "Satisfaction" is like 5 shades of really light grey?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Can't wait for this company to get under a 2.0 rating. 

It'll be 100% deserved.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I didn't know Rusev could drive a limo...


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wearing a sports bra.

'It's freezing here!'

Retard alert.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I swear to god Nikki has had some black dick in her life.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Team bad getting that pop................. I mean Sasha Banks.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

They did it


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I just watched 2 hours of Raw on 3x fastforward, and I have a pretty good feeling that I fully understand what happened in every segment.


... Oh, hey, another women's segment... Back to football, see y'all next week.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm Why? Just why?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lol Sasha throwing that Yankees hat


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

How do ratings work? Like who actually gives the rating? Public?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

They're not letting Sasha come out to her own theme music in fucking Boston? Seriously?


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

The thought that it's only two days til Sasha vs Bayley is the only thing getting me through this shitshow.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Get her away from the jobbers.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Sasha just tossing that hat away :lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

They don't even play Sasha's music in her hometown. Goddamn this company is stupid.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

THE BOSS!!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SASHA! Raw just became a little bit more tolerable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That theme is so shit. Makes it even more difficult to take this 'team' seriously.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

They made Sasha come out to Naomi's awful theme. IN HER HOMETOWN.

This is incredible. Might be the WORST booked RAW ever.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

That was such a pointless segment.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Sasha looks like Teanna Trump


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Cool, more heels wearing "rise above cancer" shirts.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

She should have come out to her own theme.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

More face palming


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

yassss Sasha!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

That's not how you treat The Boss of the Diva's Division.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This company :ha


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

IM AMYAYAYZING

Worst theme in WWE currently


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Way to ruin Sasha's reaction with Naomi's shitty music. They don't give a fuck about her, they want to cheer for Sasha.*


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Coming out to Naomi's song in Sasha's house? WWE is retarded


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Who can be Cena's PPV opponent?
> 
> Ambrose da Jobber has no feud.
> 
> ...


Beaker bumps like a legend, and the feud would be fresh.

I choose beaker


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Legit BOSS probably raging like a geek because Sasha came out to Naomi's music in her hometown.:lmao :booklel


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Putting the Boss in Boston!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BuzzKillington said:


> I'm baffled Kane marks still exist.


Yes we do! And don't give a shit what anyone thinks.
ositivity

On a different note

It's really only 10:10??
cry


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This might be the final RAW I watch. It's awful.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Keep these tag matches coming :fuckyeah


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Nikki & them came through on some "To the back you go jobber" type shit :lmao


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I want to cry this show is that bad…like who fuck would find this entertaining….


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Sasha is going to lose because she is in her hometown.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yankees

:mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

How bout those Diamondbacks, Bellas?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The Yankees are the biggest heels in WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Naomi puts the ass in asinine. Free Sasha from this crap team. :cuss:


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Nevermind, they are worse than a 2.0

They should get a 1.5 or lower rating.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Nikki probably has no fucking clue whose pitching on the yankees against the stros


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

You're from Arizona...


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Legit BOSS probably raging like a geek because Sasha came out to Naomi's music in her hometown.:lmao :booklel


Bruhhhh


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> That theme is so shit. Makes it even more difficult to take this 'team' seriously.


Theme is fucking awful.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

I just like to look at nikki and sasha its ok guys new day is coming out soon


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Needs boring ass baseball to get biggest pops for your shitty show. :ha


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Annoying bitches being annoying bitches.


Divas division 2015.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Monday Night Nyquil


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The Bellas sexualising cancer t-shirts. Nice.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Ranched. It's Ratchet Bitch!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell is going on?

:drake1


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Sasha surrounded by 5 hacks.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

What the actual fuck is happening


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

Crap here's the Bella's time for a nice long piss break


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Naomi done ethered Nikki. :banderas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why you always lying:lol

The dude that created that shit is a legend. I love black people references that other people don't get.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

This is a great fucking segment so far.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> Yankees
> 
> :mark:


Bunch of cheaters and alcoholics!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Finally! Some good diva promos! These themes are like Heyman compared to PCB.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

I really want to smack that stupid hat off Alicia Fox, I hate how she wears it .....and the fact that she pretty much is supposed to be a "Bella" how stupid. Just a little no name side person. 

Jesus Christ this is fucking terrible. Get Bellas out of there, Get Sasha on her own, for the love of god.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Brie Bella's acting and promo work! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh geez.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Did Nikki just say Naomi gets chants?…..


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SHIV said:


> Naomi puts the ass in asinine. Free Sasha from this crap team. :cuss:


She needs to ditch Naomi & Tamina asap.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Gonna sleep good tonight


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

How is the referee the shortest person in the ring full of women :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Down to NXT you go :lmao


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What is this crap? I thought us accidently switched over to a bring it in film.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

This show makes me laugh for all the wrong reasons


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Bunch of cheaters and alcoholics!


Sox are the ones who take shots before games. And every team has cheaters

:drake1


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Stream gives out when Sasha is on. 

FML


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Eh...best segment so far guys.

Wait it's been 3 minutes time for a commercial.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMOHHHHMYGOD


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

No Nikki ass shake = :chan


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

So I guess Sasha's career is just about over after that Bayley rematch. It was a good run, happy retirement.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

End these Divas faction matches, Vince. Those promos were not good.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Did Nikki just say Naomi gets chants?…..


She basically just admitted that Sasha is the only one on that team that anyone cares about.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

Im just waiting for new day to come out tn


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Naomi is such ass, in all ways.

Nikki needs a hat to get heat.

Sasha needs to go solo.


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh my god I still can't believe they pulled the Why You Always Lying song.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They want Sasha while she's in the ring :aries2? Sasha isn't over, the "WE WANT SASHA!" chant is over :ti*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Why you always lying:lol
> 
> The dude that created that shit is a legend. I love black people references that other people don't get.


mmmmmmmmmmmmohmygod


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Why do they keep calling it the "divas revolution" ?

So corny


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

JBL sounded so intelligent and full of wrestling knowledge in his Bischoff interviews.

He comes across as a complete idiot on Raw.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

You can tell the divas have negative tension towards the bellas... but seriously nikki you are god awful


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I thought we'd be done with these factions after SummerSlam.

It's the first week of frakking October and there is no end in sight.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nikki is from Arizona. Should be wearing a Dbacks hat


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anytime the divas are trash talking...

Oof.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

ironcladd1 said:


> Nikki is from Arizona. Should be wearing a Dbacks hat


Yankees are an automatic heat magnet in Boston


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Why you always lying:lol
> 
> The dude that created that shit is a legend. I love black people references that other people don't get.


Black folk winning outchea


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

ironcladd1 said:


> Nikki is from Arizona. Should be wearing a Dbacks hat


She probably doesn't even know that Arizona has a team.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *They want Sasha while she's in the ring :aries2? Sasha isn't over, the "WE WANT SASHA!" chant is over :ti*


:lol


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This is the second 6 person tag match on Raw. Only been two singles matches which were a combined total of 3 minutes long.

Vince has no idea what his audience wants to watch. He can't grasp the idea that majority of the audience actually like wrestling.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

ABigLegend said:


> JBL sounded so intelligent and full of wrestling knowledge in his Bischoff interviews.
> 
> He comes across as a complete idiot on Raw.


I think we might as well consider RAW commentators as robots that Vince speaks through.

If I remmember, Vince wasnt screaming in Cole's and Byron's ears on the Beast in the East special and the commentary wasn't too bad. Go figure.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Divas promos are worse than porn dialogue. :trips7


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> She probably doesn't even know that Arizona has a team.


We have a team?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Just flipped back over to see if Raw has improved....

I'm so sorry forum...Are you ok? They haven't brain slaughtered you yet have they? I'm watching Archer reruns, come join me

Team Botch and Douche vs Team Boreya...You poor people.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I haven't watch a second of Raw tonight. Anything noticeable happen or just the same six man tag team matches that end in disqualification and a staredown?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Never take the camera off of Sasha please. Kthankbye


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally they're doing what should of done all along. Making the Bella's the biggest heels in the Diva's Division.

On a side note, the Diva promos are much better without Charlotte, Paige, and Becky fucking things up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sasha Grey can cut a better promo than Nikki Bella, and can go 3 on 1. :cena4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Triple H = Bawse

Steph = Bawse Ass Bitch

Sasha = The Boss*


I got that "Bawse" shit from Rick Ross, and "Boss Ass Bitch" from a Nicki Minaj freestyle.

I don't really like Rick Ross though. This is one of the few songs I actually like from him, lol:


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

The good side to this match is that Sasha looks amazing on the main roster..She's the only one who looks like she belongs there..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Black folk winning outchea


:rusevyes


Amber B said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmohmygod












By the way did you see the twitter dude who said if Matt Hardy became World Champion, he would punch himself in the nuts. Later that night Matt became Champ and dude actually posted a video of him punching himself in the nuts? 

The people out here:lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Goddamn just tag Sasha you fucking scrubs.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What A Maneuver said:


> I haven't watch a second of Raw tonight. Anything noticeable happen or just the same six man tag team matches that end in disqualification and a staredown?


Literally nothing worth noting happened. Nothing. Kevin Owens was funny in his two minute squash of Sin Cara. That was the lone bright spot.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love how Foxxy's style is based on one move.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

What A Maneuver said:


> I haven't watch a second of Raw tonight. Anything noticeable happen or just the same six man tag team matches that end in disqualification and a staredown?


Absolutely nothing. Not even joking... this has been the worst RAW in a looong while so far. Considering the low quality of the last shows too that's quite an impressive feat.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Be on a winning team in a division with only a singles title.

Makes sense.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Alicia Fox and Naomi in the ring at once...

Good god what a nightmare.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

No!
No!
No!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NO! NO! NO!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> Just flipped back over to see if Raw has improved....
> 
> I'm so sorry forum...Are you ok? They haven't brain slaughtered you yet have they? I'm watching Archer reruns, come join me
> 
> Team Botch and Douche vs Team Boreya...You poor people.


I watched NXT Takedown Brooklyn. Thats was my wrestling for tonight


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This trash tag in Sasha FFS. Man team Bella is horrible.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Those "NO!" chants for Brie's kicks. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Those Brie kicks :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG end this BOTCH fest already, PLEASE.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yankees reference...well a former prostitute would know about "Yankees"...(rimshot)

This match is still on? Christ, what is this for, preteens locked out of porn sites?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Brie looks so good tonight! :banderas


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Does Naomi even know what the fuck she's doing in there?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cole: were not gonna be in Boston in every week John.

Man, fuck you Cole.


----------



## Jo_Dallas (Aug 5, 2014)

anything worthwhile on Raw?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jo_Dallas said:


> anything worthwhile on Raw?


*RAW BO$$TON in a nutshell: "WE WANT SASHA!"







*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sasha may be The Boss in NXT, but Queen Nikki is The Boss in the Big Leagues.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

They need to start a we want Tamina chant, she rarely wrestles. Alicia Fox is an amazing worker, she's failing in this storyline. 

But in terms of making money, and getting fans involved ... 

Bellas, Paige, Sasha, and Charlotte are the only over Divas. Natty has enough experience to be involved. All others need to back off, become valets, or just have other feuds.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Banks is in Boston and her hometown crowd delivers possibly the most half-assed "We Want Sasha" chant ever. :mj4


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We want Sasha!


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Is this still going on? Make it stop


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Literally nothing worth noting happened. Nothing. Kevin Owens was funny in his two minute squash of Sin Cara. That was the lone bright spot.





Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Absolutely nothing. Not even joking... this has been the worst RAW in a looong while so far. Considering the low quality of the last shows too that's quite an impressive feat.


Thanks guys. Now I feel even more confident in my decision to take a break.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:bahgawd Bahgawd the roof has came undone! Sasha is whippin' ass!


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Sasha's theme music :YES


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alicia Fox is still in the company

:ha

Thank god that's over.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

My cable came back on right as Sasha tagged in. It's meant to be...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Oh geez.


AAAAMBER!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Boss is the best!


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

SashaWinsLOL.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

They made the crowd watch 20 minutes of shitty Bella wrestling before they got to see Sasha hit 3 moves. Brilliant booking lol.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Did Byron just say Sasha was "a joy to feel"? :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

So..............Sasha's getting a title shot? Please tell that was the point of this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Sasha may be The Boss in NXT, but Queen Nikki is The Boss in the Big Leagues.


:nikkilol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Medicaid said:


> They need to start a we want Tamina chant, she rarely wrestles. Alicia Fox is an amazing worker, she's failing in this storyline.
> 
> But in terms of making money, and getting fans involved ...
> 
> Bellas, Paige, Sasha, and Charlotte are the only over Divas. Natty has enough experience to be involved. All others need to back off, become valets, or just have other feuds.


Alicia Fox is an amazing worker?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasha must have Kendrick in her headphones before every match she has on the WWE main stage

"Black woman taking no losses"


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Becky is so cute!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This Raw NEEDS to have under three million views.

2.3 rating going on 2.2. LET'S GO!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Sasha may be The Boss in NXT, but Queen Nikki is The Boss in the Big Leagues.


Sasha has more talent in her pinky finger than cenas cock sheath


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte Reigns and her lil jobber buddy Becky Ambrose.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They finally played Sasha's music. :mark: They should have when they came out also!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Samoa Joe.

20 minutes with Joe winning and sending Cena away for six months.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Sasha may be The Boss in NXT, but Queen Nikki is The Boss in the Big Leagues.


False


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh great. Charlotte. Whoo.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They have to have a major surprise for Cena's defense? Right... right?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

My money is on Cesaro.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

U.S Title main eventing raw. I'm guessing the New Day gets a rematch.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Charlotte's main roster character sucks ass.

She should be slightly arrogant and entitled yet still a face like she was in NXT


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Queen Nikki needs to put this Ric Flair imitator in her place and bring that Diva's title back to it's rightfully own. Nikki Bella.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Brad Maddox for open challenge


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

Sasha = Awesome Nikki =Trash. I'll be glad when Cena is done with her so she isn't forced on tv every week.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't wait until we get the Divas Champion that we deserve and that champion is Sasha Banks! :yoda


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I love how Foxxy's style is based on one move.


Fox has thevhigh kick, northern lights suplex and tiltawhirl slam. Her moveset is fine. She should go down to nxt for a while. She could have a good feud/matches with bayley


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Please do a Heath Slater tease. Please tease. Please. Tease. Me.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

C'mon, at least give us something good to finish up the show... we've had to endure way too much pain already...


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

HHHbkDX said:


> This Raw NEEDS to have under three million views.
> 
> 2.3 rating going on 2.2. LET'S GO!


2.2?! Fuck that I hope this gets 1.5. 

I want them to end up BELOW 1.0, so then maybe somebody in the back wakes the fuck up and realizes how utter shit much of this is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I see you Vince getting all the Divas out of the way in ONE segment...

:vince2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I believe that Triple H has booked this show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ironcladd1 said:


> Did Byron just say Sasha was "a joy to feel"? :lol


LMFAO I thought I was the only one who caught that. He better not be feeling on my chick backstage. Ill beat that nig**'s ass.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Praying for Daniel Bryan


----------



## NewDayRockz (Oct 6, 2015)

My money is on Dolph for US Open challenge.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Please do a Heath Slater tease. Please tease. Please. Tease. Me.


I was just going to say him!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

checkcola said:


> They have to have a major surprise for Cena's defense? Right... right?


Like him dropping it on Raw, on free tv, in Boston? 

raw now feels like a show where not much happens, having a title change would raise interest ... if just a teeny wee bit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

John Cena to end the show? Maybe it is to face someone from NXT.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> Charlotte's main roster character sucks ass.
> 
> She should be slightly arrogant and entitled yet still a face like she was in NXT


I was confused on her morality in NXT lol One minute she seemed heel the next she seemed face. I agree though, her character has completely changed into a cheesy babyface, she lost her arrogance.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Samoa Joe.
> 
> 20 minutes with Joe winning and sending Cena away for six months.


:westbrook4










*LET'S ROCK!*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Come on, it's gotta be Heath Slater who will dethrone John Cena and put him on the shelf for a couple of months.


Right?


:lol


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Cole -Well where in boston.
Jbl- Sasha gets those reactions all time.
FUCK U MC THANK YOU JBL.

#Divas was most over person of night.

WWE Please realise greatness in Sasha


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

KO talked smack the whole time! :booklel


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> Like him dropping it on Raw, on free tv, in Boston?
> 
> raw now feels like a show where not much happens, having a title change would raise interest ... if just a teeny wee bit.


Maybe he will drop the title to Sting.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Dolph ziggler to face cena to tie in with total divas? Hope not


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

That old ass pic of Taker


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

go away omfg just give me fucking new day


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Good to see Team Bad get some decent tv time again. Sasha had her main stage moment. Things are shaping up. 

Poor Tamina.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

NewDayRockz said:


> My money is on Dolph for US Open challenge.


Logical bet based on the rumors. I hope it's true.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I would love to see Baron Corbin squash Cena off TV, but it'll probably be Joe.*


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

SHINEDOWN.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn @ them using a an old Undertaker avatar.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Aww shit I forgot about this feud.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

No Summer is not over


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Summer Rae is so fine!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm so much more excited for Bayley and Sasha Banks at Takeover than I am Brock-Undertaker it's not even funny.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I find Summer's tone and enunciation ridiculously sexy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Summer Rae just said "The man I'm fucking" PG style.:lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Is cole trying to bury rusev? :larry


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

LOL Summer you wish you would be over


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Why? also, look at your fucking calendar, Summer was over a month ago love. 

Can someone kill this storyline with fucking fire.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I'm so much more excited for Bayley and Sasha Banks at Takeover than I am Brock-Undertaker it's not even funny.


Same here. Gonna be good.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev is a lucky man! :rusevyes


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rusev DA G.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

HAHAHA this is almost commendable how they keep topping piles of shit with even bigger giant piles of shit. Let's see what's happening in the Rusev Ziggler soap opera this week!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Here comes some Oscar-worthy dialogue from Rusev & Summer Rae.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This feud gets channel changing heat from me. Literally. Seahawks-Lions.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bruh, dead this fucking angle already :kobefacepalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*OH HELL........*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:rusevyes


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev is a sweet guy.


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

STAHP!!!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol this is like those WWE shipping MVs :lmao


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Sometimes wrestling is really dumb...


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

This is amazing! 
:ha
:rusev
:rusevcrush


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What in the blue hell is this?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

This shit is terrible.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Okey this is amazing….10/10 best segment in months


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I can tell WF loves this segment


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That fucking music :ha

RUSEV!!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rusev playing helicopter during matches makes me smile.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Summer is literally doing this awfulness on purpose or she completely sucks


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dog Ziggler cameo!!!!!!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

This is a rib at this point. Vince is ribing the people including myself that are so stupid to continue to watch this shit.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao This is soooo bad


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

to be fair, summer's legs looked great while she had lana in the camel clutch. make her humble


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dog Ziggler! :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, that was wrong.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Please somebody throw a paper bag on that creature.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

:vince5 here come the ratings!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Dat Dog Ziggler appearance tho!!!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Id watch a summer and rusev home made movie now please


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rusev should dump her. She getting crazy!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Rusev dumping her?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Shut up and play some video games, Tong Po!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is the worst storyline ever. Needs to gtfo


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Please somebody throw a paper bag on that creature.


Come on, Rusev's not that ugly.

He got Lana and Summer for God's sake.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Turns back to see how it's going
*Sees this shit
*vomits
*See you later guys.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Lmfaoooooo


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

What happened to Rusev's accent…?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Summer channeling crazy AJ Lee


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"When this first started I didn't like you at all."

FUCKING LMAO

Funniest line I've heard in months. Holy shit.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Jesus!!
:HA :ha
:LOL
:rusev :rusev :rusev
This is a modern day Randy and Elizabeth!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA :maury :aryalol The ineptness of this fucking company knows no bounds.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Is this suppose to be parody of Meek Mill and Nicki Minaj?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Summer Rae looks like the type to be submissive so this doesn't surprise me.

I'd put Summer in a pretzel word to Daddy from Party Down South.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:sodone I can't right now at this Days of our Lives/Young and the Restless shit.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Summer is... proposing? lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stop the pain.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ru-Ru and Summer cementing their status as my wrestling OTP.

AND NOW SHE'S GONNA PROPOSE TO THE BULGARIAN LOVE MACHINE!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

For a second I thought she was going to rip off her top in a desperate attempt at ratings.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

LOL USA USA USA!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rusev about to get rid of her and go back to Anal.........I mean Lana.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince is in the back laughing. :vince3


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is stupid


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

This company hits a newer low, rusev deserves so much better :no


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank God Cena elevated Rusev...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I have to start weening myself off this shit..


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

"What an incredible moment"

WORST DELIVERY EVER. JBL Go to hell you awful piece of shit.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't even know what to say about Raw anymore.

The week's rating is going to be hilarious.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

No! No! No!


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

So good at what he does that the chick is the one proposing :rusevyes


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

llive sex celebration!


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> "When this first started I didn't like you at all."
> 
> FUCKING LMAO
> 
> Funniest line I've heard in months. Holy shit.


Absolutely brilliant. Rusev is gold.


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

Lesnar will answer Cena's challenge.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Good reaction to a mental case but lol nothing beats Punk's reaction to AJ lol.


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

This is just...


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

LMAO Rusev & Summer segment......things I can't do at the moment: even.


----------



## SH.KN_Outsiders (Jul 30, 2015)

SO MUCH CRINGE


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Come on, Rusev's not that ugly.
> 
> He got Lana and Summer for God's sake.


You've been killing me the whole night :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

this is great, and beyond awful at the same time


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That Rusev Dong must be clutch!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RIP Rusev's career


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So WWE is trying to actually separate Rusev and Lana in real life right? I'm dead serious that is what they're doing.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SAVE US JOHN CENA, PLEASE!


























Wait, what?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Please lord let Brock come F-5 everyone in the ring please


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ru Ru


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Good lord could this get any worse? Don't think I'll be tuning in to this shit next week.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh look football


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Rusev don't play that shit bruh

Get that ring outta here


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't believe I stayed up for this :no:


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Ru Ru and Summer!!!
:rusevyes


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

When's the last time WWE did a wedding? Bryan/AJ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RIP Rusev.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The New Day could have had a match tonight but instead of we get this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No not the Playa Rusev.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

man, vince really wants to get rusev and lana to break up irl


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm seriously cracking up here :booklel


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

RATINGS!!!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

First to congratulate my man Ru Ru


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

aaand JBL calls her lana by accident of course. Perfect


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

say yes and i promise she and ziggler won´t turn on you during the wedding cause that has never happened before.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Ha, Jbl just called summer lana!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh this is so stupid


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This makes even less sense than it did a minute ago..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev gets married on his time!


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

What an incredible moment!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rusev for World Champ please!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

JBL called her Lana :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Were they chanting "GET A VISA!" :drake1*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yo George Zimmerman's brother is fucking wreckless. The way he treats women though.:lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MY RASSLIN' OTP IS NOW CANON :mark:

And mah big homie Rusev laying down the law on what it takes to make him settle down bama


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I was waiting for someone to cut a promo mentioning they wanted to be champion. About time.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

She's going to help Rusev beat Cena tonight


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Alicia Fox is an amazing worker?


Yes, she's viscous when striking, flexible, has power moves, sells well, quick. Last two years she's been great. She was terrible first half of her career tho, she had a terrible run as divas champ. 

People can say whatever they want, but in terms of who is most consistent with great matches it's Fox, Sasha, Charlotte. 

Nikki, Paige, Becky, Natalya, Naomi are pretty good tho.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

and shout out to all my boss bitches wifin .....s :drake1


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Damn. Summer should have put him in the Accolade.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

If she likes it, put a belt on it.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

so now rusev is abusive


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe Rusev will change his mind if Summer gives him a Bulgarian Blumpkin.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

HAHAHA This is actually so bad it's good. At least I'm actually looking at this now instead of listening and watching football. I can't believe how horrible this whole angle is or that it's still happening, it's like watching a car crash.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It seems like a fair deal to me. :shrug


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Why am I watching this? Oh yea Monday night football is in perpetual garbage time mode.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Joe needs to debut in Chicago, not in front of this crowd.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Dolph Ziggler. :ugh2

Please no.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I CANNOT FUCKIN WAIT FOR THIS NXT IRONMAN MATCH.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

My god please tell me Ziggler is not accepting the challenge


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Indy spotfest full of movez and 2.9's incoming.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

if it's Daniel Bryan then i'll probably lose my sh^t :mark:


----------



## NewDayRockz (Oct 6, 2015)

Hyping up so many people. Either going to be someone over like Dolph, a return, or an NXT person like Joe.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> I was waiting for someone to cut a promo mentioning they wanted to be champion. About time.


LOL

So much truth in this statement. God damn.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This Sasha vs. Bayley commercial is better than anything on RAW :frankielol*


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh duh... New Day is challenging Cena. I forgot all about last week.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think it will be Dolph Ziggler. It will probably be someone who Cole didn't mention.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

With Cena's open challenge main eventing and him taking time off, surely Cena's losing the title tonight?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Maybe Rusev will change his mind if Summer gives him a Bulgarian Blumpkin.


That should be the name of his finishing move


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Only thing that can save RAW is Lesnar taking the title away from Cena.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Incoming 20 minute "hit move...cover....hit move....cover.....hit move....cover....hit move....cover" overrated John Cena match.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Cenas open challenge to be one of the new dat, only ones they havent mentioned


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Woods or Rusev...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Summer should have gone the Triple H route, and drugged Rusev. :trips3


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dubbletrousers said:


> Oh duh... New Day is challenging Cena. I forgot all about last week.


We can only hope. :mark:


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Xavier or Kofi by heir wrestling coach is in crowd


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

More like ROFL ZIGGLER? RIGHT GUYS? EH, EH?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I just feel like they are naming everyone that it won't be. My money is on three names.

Cesaro, Jericho, Ambrose (given the rumour that he's getting the push in Cena's absence)

But if Lesnar's music hits, i'll know why I waited up till 4am lol.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

JamJamGigolo said:


> HAHAHA This is actually so bad it's good. At least I'm actually looking at this now instead of listening and watching football. I can't believe how horrible this whole angle is or that it's still happening, it's like watching a car crash.


It did peak my interest over the rest of the junk on RAW, so there is that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cole just guaranteed none of those guys will challenge Cena. Won't be shocked if it's Seth. Would prefer Cesaro with the win and it's too bad there is no Bryan because that would be the most epic choice they can make.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

If it's Ziggler for some reason, he better turn heel tonight.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Im convinced vince is really trying to break up rusev and lana in real life now


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It's awkward because I get an erection every time Rusev comes on screen. I think it's residual from when Lana used to come out with him...


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

alright WWE you got one last chance to redeem the show. Bring Daniel Bryan back for the open challenge.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ace Boogie said:


> I don't think it will be Dolph Ziggler. It will probably be someone who Cole didn't mention.


It's going to be The Big Show. >


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Big E or Kofi Kingston step up to the plate!


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

I dont get it. He wont marry her till he wins the world title?

In other words, he wants to prove himself to her?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Could be great....DB, Kurt Angle, Samoa Joe even.


Probably be New Day.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Tyler Breeze or Finn Balor please.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> It's going to be The Big Show. >


I will throw my fuckin TV if its Big Show. Whats crazy though is I wouldnt be surprised.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Meh! John Cena Open Burial is next!

#LolCenaWinsBitchesWasteofFuckingTime


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please be Lesnar just for the :cena4 suplexes.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> It's going to be The Big Show. >


Just kill me now then!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Wyatt/Reigns tag match this week

:ha

INSANITY.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

The first time this year the Cena Sucks song has been greatly reduced.

Maybe his hometown does love him.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

I bet it's Dolph Ziggler accepting the US Challenge. Triangle love affair.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Please be a shocker


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SHIV said:


> Cole just guaranteed none of those guys will challenge Cena. Won't be shocked if it's Seth. Would prefer Cesaro with the win and it's too bad there is no Bryan because that would be the most epic choice they can make.


Then we'll get to see demon Kane again!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:ha 


this gif is way over used on this site


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Motherfucker gets boo'd in his hometown.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay. More tag team action with the Wyatt Family, Reigns and Orton.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

John Cena sucks!


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Time for Cena to brush someones mouth like Colgate.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Finn Balor would actually be smart as fuck to promote Takeover


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Top face getting 'suuucks' and booed in his hometown

:ha


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah people really hate John Cena lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Wait for it........*

:clap .... :clap :clap


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

CENA SECTION


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

If it's orton with reigns on smackdown, does that mean Ambrose now?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena is a Rays fan anyway.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Is it finally Slaters time to shine?!!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

When Bryan and Lesnar come out in their home towns, they get enormous reactions.

Boston reacts like every other city does to John Cena.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Even his hometown don't give a shit about him.


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> It's awkward because I get an erection every time Rusev comes on screen. I think it's residual from when Lana used to come out with him...


You're not alone. Although there is no residual reason. It's just because of Rusev.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I will throw my fuckin TV if its Big Show. Whats crazy though is I wouldnt be surprised.


No, what's crazy is throwin' your TV is WWE does something stupid. That shit'll get mighty expensive quickly.

Status quo would be Big SHow.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Everything sucked until I got out here" :cena3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Are you fucking kidding me? All that hype for Ziggler? :gtfo

Edit: LOL NEVERMIND! :LOL*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

ughhh

YES


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"John, do you know what time it is?"

"About a quarter past wrist band."


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ziggler :lol:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mr. Ziggles to be taken out by Rusev in 3...2...1...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:tenay

:imout:imout:imout:imout:imout


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I thought it was Bryan for a second them I'm like nope :ha


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

That utter lack of pop for Dolph. :lol

That pop for New Day. :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ziggler got hurt?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

No Bryan...damnit


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Its crazy that Cena has been getting booed since his match with Jericho at Summerslam 2005.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassss!!!!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

I love these neguses!!!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

:LOL
Don't you dare be sour!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

lmao! Nice!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Lol this is fucking fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

The New Day!


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

NEW DAY! YES! YES! YES! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol New Day


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The New Day took out Ziggler! :mark:


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I was almost about to shut it off. No lie.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

thank god I actually thought it would be ziggler ty new day


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Not gonna lie, I'm legit salty right now. Fucking New Day. :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

New Day :mark:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

NEW DAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Big E better step in & win for the brothers mayne


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:yeahyeah


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

New Day are the best thing about WWE right now. 


These guys deserve a main event push.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

I was close!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I would've put the WWEWHC on Big E, but i'm fine with this.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Please be Kofi!


----------



## apathyjerk (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh, thank God for New Day.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Out of the three, Creative chooses Big E

:jay


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Big E vs Cena.

Works for me.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Please lord of wrestling let New Day win this.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

right, drop it to Big E right now.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Big e wont win thougg


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No way Big E wins.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

The entire new day should've answered the challenge

but then xena would've beat all three :/


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Showing Big E without the tag belt anymore = new U.S. champ


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

It's gonna be Big E, he's the only one not wearing a title right now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Big E may win!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cena, don't you dare be sour! NOW DROP THE U.S. TITLE TO BIG E, SO HE CAN FEEEEL...THA POOOWAAAHHH!!!


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

ROFL! Even did a little salute to The Nation!!!!


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

New Day are definitely the #1 heels atm


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I have to say a bit underwhelmed bit I can be won over. Be awesome Cena and Big E!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*New Day Sucks* chants? for Ziggler. 


But lmao, New Day trying to be serious, lol no they are still a minstrel act!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Out of the three, Creative chooses Big E
> 
> :jay


By "creative", you mean "Vince".


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Imagine Big E wins this.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Out of the three, Creative chooses Big E
> 
> :jay


Fuck that mean bruh?

Big E is nice.

I'll knock your block off talking bad about Big E, fuck wrong with you?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It'd be a great moment if Big E wins the title here.

But it'll end with Yawn Cena AA'ing all three of them and retaining.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

DON'T YOU DARE BE SOUR!!! :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA New Day kicking the shit out of Ziggler saved this Raw from being a COMPLETE abomination.

It has still been a really bad show though. Brock and New Day couldn't even save it.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Give it to Big E god dammit


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

This is the first challenge I can honestly seeing Cena lose. Obviously dirty but Cena hometown, about to go on a break, against one his best friends in te business


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope Big E wins this :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

You can do it!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Sasha got bigger reaction then FACE OF COMPANY!! Loooool


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

If Big E beomces US champ here it would totally redeem the whole show. I don't care how he has to cheat, just get the title so Cena can vacation and the New Day can dominate. More likely though that Cena beats all 3 of them up


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Annnnd commercial.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

SashaXFox said:


> Sasha got bigger reaction then FACE OF COMPANY!! Loooool


Daniel Bryan didn't appear tonight


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Too many clowns posting in this thread. The New Day suck. They are boring and annoying. Not entertaining, not funny and they all suck except Kofi somewhat. Should have been Joe to come out for the challenge. Fuck creative.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ce, Na-sucks!


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Can Big E win due to interference.....and take the title? I've been calling for this for a few weeks now. It makes sense for them to go after some singles titles....until faces bring allies in ringside! Please let this happen tonight.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Big E beating Cena and becoming US Champion could be an amazing moment.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ziggler gets buried for hitting on Nikki before he can even get to the ring to Cena! :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Put the US Title on Big E and have Xavier cheat to beat Owens for the IC Title and we're all set!!!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So I guess Kofi will challenge next week to give Cena his much deserved wins against everyone who's getting over. fpalm


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This show is tolerable when you watch on DVR and can skip over certain "offending segments", but with all these commercials, it's damn near impossible to watch live for three hours.

And that's ignoring the *quality* of the show, which is subpar to say the least.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

ChairShot90 said:


> Too many clowns posting in this thread. The New Day suck. They are boring and annoying. Not entertaining, not funny and they all suck except Kofi somewhat. Should have been Joe to come out for the challenge. Fuck creative.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Please let Big E win!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

COME ON BIG E!!!!


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

If you listen carefully you can hear the clicking noise of millions of people changing the channel.

And on that note, I'm off to bed.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

ChairShot90 said:


> Too many clowns posting in this thread. The New Day suck. They are boring and annoying. Not entertaining, not funny and they all suck except Kofi somewhat. Should have been Joe to come out for the challenge. Fuck creative.


Bitch you salty


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

No hilarious bug-eyed expressions, no clapping and no twerkin' (MAGGLE! :jbl)? If I didn't know any better, I'd say that E could very well beat Cena for the title.

:wee-bey


----------



## CasualUKFan (Nov 24, 2014)

Big E to win and his first title feud against Ziggler set up now. Cena gets to take his rest.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

New Day Rocks! :yoda


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How I'd be booking this shit:

New Day = Tag and U.S.

Sagat = IC

:rusev = World Title

:denzel


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I hope that selfish bitch wouldn't bury the New Day because they are more entertaining than him.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

ChairShot90 said:


> Too many clowns posting in this thread. The New Day suck. They are boring and annoying. Not entertaining, not funny and they all suck except Kofi somewhat. Should have been Joe to come out for the challenge. Fuck creative.


AHHHHH CHAIRSHOT90, DON'T YOU DARE BE SOUUUUUR


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena sucks! :deandre


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

If Cena goes over... i'll complain online in a vehement fashion.

Seriously, Big E better frakking win this match by hook or by crook.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Big E is dominating!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Big E about to catch that fade. :rusevyes


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Is Ziggler still at ringside? Heel turn?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Big E you got it boy!!!

Get that win!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Big E is stealing Somoa Joe's moves now?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I think the only thing Big E is missing is a quality finisher. The Big Ending is horrible


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Big E :fingerscrossed


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Big E is probably dominating too much to win.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I swear to fuck if Big E does not win the title..*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Please tell me no one seriously thinks Cena is going to lose this match?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

that move is dangerous as fuck!


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Someone is about to overcome BIG odds


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Kofi talking shit to Cena's dad :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So this is either how they send off Cena with an injury or Super Cena about to power up. And I'm kinda worried.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How on earth will John Cena overcome this?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*My whole TL was flooding with Carlito before the match haha. Hopefully he comes back soon.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Them Ratings tomorrow after this shit. :denzel


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

They had to beep out Cena calling a spot.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If Cena puts New Day over I'll happily take back all the bad things I've said about him.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I bet Ziggler comes back and breaks up the match. Than we have Cena and Ziggler vs the new day next raw, where Ziggler abandons Cena


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *I swear to fuck if Big E does not win the title..*


That sig! :banderas


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And now begins the odds overcommin


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Big E winning would be fantastic.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Even with 3 pairs of bug eyes, you just can't see Cena. They should have brought some night vision goggles.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Goddammit


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

This guy cena now, seen few weeks ago new day are over. 

Thought to himself ok.

I'll beat xavier week 1 

I'll beat big e week 2 

I'll beat Kofi week 3

Hell in a cell go home show I'll beat them all on a gauntlet match.

Then at hell in a cell before I take my holiday I'll drop it to someone not over, he will be over for beating me, then I'll come back then bury him in 6 weeks. 

Fed up of it all 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If Xavier Woods could wrestle at all he would be one of the best ever. He is so entertaining!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Little Naitch doing his duty.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Good night folks, it was a pleasure suffering though this show with everyone!
:toast


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL ONE MOVE! :cena4


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



'FUFFUUUUUCUUUUUUCCCCKKKKKKK!!


MOTHERFUCCCKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> If Cena puts New Day over I'll
> happily take back all the bad things I've said about him.


I take that back :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:ha :ha :ha

This company GIVES NO FUCKS.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:bunk


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Come on man!


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Ziggler heel turn incoming


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena overcame dem odds again.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank god that New Day lost. Go away now.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

cena gonna get mugged


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a bunch of crap!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Dolph out to no pop for the second time during the main event.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

You people actually thought Cena was going to put over Big E? :ha


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

That beat down only to into an AA lol CENAWINS


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I hate you, Vince. I hate you, Cena. I hate you, WWE. NEVER. ANOTHER. PENNY.

This show sucked something fierce.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, the Ziggler/Cena feud starts off an accidental superkick


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ziggler/Cena/Nikki angle incoming

wow, New Day actually looking like a series threat


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

So they are going with the Cena/Ziggler feud.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

OMFG new day winning a 4v3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> :ha :ha :ha
> 
> This company GIVES NO FUCKS.


:mj2


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

checkcola said:


> So, the Ziggler/Cena feud starts off an accidental superkick


Typical WWE stupid ass booking..


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cena feud with New Day? This better not be nexus all over again.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

MOTHERFUCKING FUCCCCKK FUCCKKKKKKKKKKK

GODDAMIT!!!!!!

Goddamn you Vince.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Ziggler meant to kick Cena! :yoda


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Michael Cole: "The numbers game by New Day!" Meanwhile they're going against 4 people.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This is the worst Raw I've ever seen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is surprising. New Day almost never stands tall.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This show is diarrhea in my mouth.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Main Event clusterfuck!!!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Big E basically got AA'd and pinned.

Way to make a super-over midcard act look strong.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Them Kofi finishers! :mark:


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Wait why IS Cena out cold form a Ziggle super kick that never beats anyone


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Too bad three hours is already over ,otherwise we could have another amazing 8-12 people tag match


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

They try to make the group getting over as comedy babayfaces a serious heel stable? WTF Vince


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The New Day :banderas


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Be happy new day is standing tall on raw


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The New Day made a statement....they can beat people up after they lose matches!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Somebody just checked their watch in the crowd. :ha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I appreciated the shield like destruction by new day.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

New Day closing the show was the only good thing about tonight. MAN this show fucking sucked.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Shame that Big E didn't win, but at least TND ended the show on top and looked like very credible threats.



Soul Man Danny B said:


> Big E is stealing Somoa Joe's moves now?


E's used the side slam from out of the corner a number of times during his pre-New Day singles run.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

im so fucking happy omfg raw is saved the heels went over in a fucking 4v3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Day :buried

WHO'S NEXT?

:cena5


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This RAW sucked. 

Who's bright idea to let this minstrel show of bruthas close out the show!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The New Day saved the show!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

:tenay
They should have left as United States champions.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Who would have thought a year ago New Day was gonna be standing tall to end Raw? :shrug


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

And now the REAL show begins.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Cant wait to see the rating. LOL

But at least New Day owned the shit outta everyone, they are the best thing WWE has right now.*


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

It was a good night for the blacks.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I called exactly what was going to happen during the main event in the chatbox. bama3


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm done til the Royal Rumble.

Raw was fucking terrible. I can't wait to see the ratings.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Great ending, but terrible match booking. Cena went from having great back and forth contests to his typical 20 minute ass beating and wake up finisher. Oh well, time to watch the NXT special.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Big E should have won!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

90% of Zigglers feuds over Captain Save-A-Ho antics :StephenA7


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Sasha was best part GOODNIGHT [/SIZE


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

TripleG said:


> The New Day made a statement....they can beat people up after they lose matches!


Just like Stardust! I hope they can be as big as him someday...


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

God, this is just pathetic. Cole: "The New Day makes a statement. A New Day has dawned tonight."

If the idea is to put them over and have people take them more seriously, what the fuck is the point of a SOON-TO-BE-ON-HIATUS JOHN CENA BEATING THE STABLE'S BEST GUY?!?!?!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Triple H should book Raw every week!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hey Cena i know i just flirted with your girl and wanna marry her and give her babies but i'll help u out anyway


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL fucking Cena won with one move.

A move guys were kicking out of like nothing a few months ago.

Ridiculous.

They even managed to find a way to fuck up The US Open Challenge.

We can't have anything nice. It all must be ruined. New Day is next on the chopping block.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Laser Rey said:


> God, this is just pathetic. Cole: "The New Day makes a statement. A New Day has dawned tonight."
> 
> If the idea is to put them over and have people take them more seriously, what the fuck is the point of a SOON-TO-BE-ON-HIATUS JOHN CENA BEATING THE STABLE'S BEST GUY?!?!?!


He didn't beat Kofi Kingston.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

So the beginning of whatever the hell Vince has up his sleeve began tonight........Not Excited


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So I guess we'll be seeing New Day and Rusev vs Dudleys, Cena, and Ziggler in a 8 man tag next week where Ziggler will complete the heel turn. SMFH.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

New Day ending Raw strong. :mark:

Thanks for at least attempting to salvage this Monday night shit storm, bookers.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Main Event clusterfuck!!!


Could have been worse ... 


I figured Kane would come out and attack Dudleyz, then Rollins would pop up for some reason .... this ended quite well, 

New Day area force to be wreckened with. Prolly spelled the wrong word, but "ranchet" was used by the best to ever do it, so I'm good. :wink2:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It may as well have been Cena vs. Heath Slater if Cena must always win.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Ace Boogie said:


> Big E should have won!


You can't do that! When Cena loses, all the kids stop believing in him. Once they stop believing in him, they stop begging their parents to spend hundreds of dollars on tacky merchandise.

As i've said before, there is nothing inherently special about Cena. He's a product of the WWE machine, so he draws within that context.

If he was so damn special, one loss shouldn't influence anything one way or the other. But he *isn't*, so it *does*.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Another mixed bag tonight, miles beyond the last two weeks, but still missing the mark. Refreshing to see New Day close standing tall, now if they actually do something with it...


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

Ace Boogie said:


> He didn't beat Kofi Kingston.


Way to focus on the point. If anyone is ever going to get a shot at main events in the group, it's Big E. He is presented as the biggest individual threat.


----------



## Nate H (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah, it sucks that The New Day should be winning these US Open matches, but a year ago they wouldn't have even been the ones flat on their backs in that segment. Probably just one of them would have been on the card all night.

Giving Cena close matches looks as strong if not stronger than defeating most other guys on the roster.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess we know what the main event of Smackdown will be this week.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> You can't do that! When Cena loses, all the kids stop believing in him. Once they stop believing in him, they stop begging their parents to spend hundreds of dollars on tacky merchandise.
> 
> As i've said before, there is nothing inherently special about Cena. He's a product of the WWE machine, so he draws within that context.
> 
> If he was so damn special, one loss shouldn't influence anything one way or the other. But he *isn't*, so it *does*.


The kids still have Roman Reigns.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Nate H said:


> Yeah, it sucks that The New Day should be winning these US Open matches, but a year ago they wouldn't have even been the ones flat on their backs in that segment. Probably just one of them would have been on the card all night.
> 
> Giving Cena close matches looks as strong if not stronger than defeating most other guys on the roster.


I'd be more inclined to agree with you if Cena wasn't going on vacation soon.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy I didn't watch. Sounds absolutely tragic... As usual.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

So is this another raw I can skip?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

What a show


----------



## Nate H (Oct 6, 2015)

Ace Boogie said:


> I'd be more inclined to agree with you if Cena wasn't going on vacation soon.


True, but it would mean more for it to come at a PPV. Also, Kofi has yet to give Cena a challenge, and he's the most seasoned.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Did I hear that right from Brie? She said the fans have been chanting for Naomi?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

sweepdaleg said:


> So is this another raw I can skip?


 Don't make the same mistake as me by watching so please skip it.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Everybody wanted a New Day push, now everybody are bitching for them being in the main event. What a bunch of hypocrites!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Leaving the Garden now, show was not great but not bad either. Bet it came across better in person.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

That was a solid ending to the show. That's how you ensure that a competitor looks strong in defeat. Net positive for everyone involved.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

gamer1035 said:


> I dont get it. He wont marry her till he wins the world title?
> 
> In other words, he wants to prove himself to her?


Yep and he's still suppossed to be a heel :ha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Yep and he's still suppossed to be a heel :ha


He is the best face in WWE. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651233767089008641


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ace Boogie said:


> He is the best face in WWE. :lol


Rusev is the hero we need.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Rusev is the hero we need.
























Haha!


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

New Day closing the show as a dominate unit was great! Disappointed with the match though, Cena is back to his old ways. I dont want to see them spam finishers but a nice back and forth would have been nice. Half the match not taking place during commercials would have helped too fpalm. It's ridiculous how much Big E dominated for the match to just end like that. The post match beat down made me feel better. Watching them heel it up and dominate is very welcomed. Hopefully they'll be the guys to Cena on his vacation.

The 6 man match was actually really nice too. I'm tired of seeing Wyatts/Shield lite face off every week but it was a nice match. Didn't do much to get me more excited for their Cell match though. 

Team Bad picking up another win & Natty actually wrestling plus winning a match was nice too I guess. Nearly completely forgot Brock and Heyman opened the show. Their segment was packed with recaps. 

I'm really struggling to remember what happened worth mentioning tonight. Raw was forgettable. That seems to be the usual though. I expect the Ratings to be about the same.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

kofi getting mic time in the main event of raw!!!!


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Atleast with these shitty shows you have plenty of time to imagine things that would actually be entertaining on the show.

--During the Susan G Komen crap, Kevin Owens should have came out and power bombed one of the cancer survivors. And they don't tell the rest of the elderly women it's going to happen so we can see the horror on their faces of them thinking it's real 
:banderas 

--Finn Balor accepting Cena's Open challenge, they have a great 15 min match and then Rhyno and Baron Corbin run in for the DQ and beat up Balor, thus promoting the Dusty Rhodes Tag at NXT.

Ah..Idk.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Eh this week's RAW was okay. Things I enjoyed were Natalya getting a rare win over Paige. Sasha Banks getting some mic time in her hometown of Boston was nice. The Divas Tag Match was okay too but really the star here was Sasha. I continue to enjoy the New Day's antics as their backstage segment with Stephanie set a tone for their serious act later on. Hated seeing Big E dominate the whole match against Cena only to lose from an AA. Typical. But what happened after was interesting especially with Ziggler accidentally kicking Cena. This must be the next feud. Loved seeing New Day standing tall over the faces to close the show.

I was hoping for Lesnar to do more in his appearance, but of course, it was the same with Heyman talking while Lesnar stood there. Lesnar did get to attack Big Show after the promo stuff was over but I was expecting more. I seriously hope the Reigns/Wyatt storyline ends after HiaC. This has gone on for too long. Kinda didn't care for the rest or felt like it was just whatever. Didn't mind the Rollins/Kane stuff. Neville's lame booking, Kevin Owens squashing Sin Cara and the Rusev/Summer Rae segment. Rusev doesn't even feel like a heel anymore. I'm rooting for him now.


----------



## MoweeWowee (Sep 22, 2015)

Same old crap. Damn this shit sucks got have a 12 pack to even sit through it


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Awful show :bunk


----------



## metabolic666 (Apr 23, 2015)

Vince just couldnt let the black have the main event. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtAJqeTpDis


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Atleast with these shitty shows you have plenty of time to imagine things that would actually be entertaining on the show.
> 
> *--During the Susan G Komen crap, Kevin Owens should have came out and power bombed one of the cancer survivors. And they don't tell the rest of the elderly women it's going to happen so we can see the horror on their faces of them thinking it's real*
> :banderas
> ...


I'm so going to Hell for laughing at this. :lol

Ah well. wens2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Another RAW which makes me wonder:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

bkfestivus said:


> sweepdaleg said:
> 
> 
> > So is this another raw I can skip?
> ...


Looking out for your fellow wf members.


----------



## Ensoul (Aug 25, 2015)

I was at the show last night. Overall it was a mixed bag. Being there you get more of a sense of the crowd noise and what fans like/dislike.

Anyway here are my thoughts:

The good:
Cena vs Big E. While it was predictable It’s nice that WWE is recognizing the new day and putting them over as seemingly the next big heels.

Wyatt family VS Dean Ambrose, Roman Regins and Randy Orton. An entertaining match and no doubt what the crowd enjoyed the most. It was loud there and people, in Boston anyway, seem to love Randy Orton.

The breast cancer survivors: Classy move by the WWE and all the wrestlers.

BAD vs PCB. Pretty good match and the Bella’s are doing a great job making themselves heels. Being from Boston Banks was wildly popular. 

The Bad
Brock Lesnar. Yes Lesnar is a huge draw but how many time do we have to sit through yet another 25 minute Paul Heyman promo where he talks about the undertaker? Having the Big Bore come out didn’t really add much either.

Sheamus vs Neville:
Squash match. WWE seems to have no idea what to do with either guy. Sometimes they seem to want to push Sheamus other times he loses match after match. Neville is talented but he seems to be stuck in lower-mid card status. It’s a shame because he put on a great match a couple of months ago ago Rollins.

Natalia vs Paige: Predictable. Paige seems to be losing every week as well.

Dudley Boyz vs Kane and Rollins: Awful match. It was boring, the crowd was silent didn’t care about any wrestler. Kane and the Dudley Boyz time has passed. No one cares about any of those guys. Yet another predictable ending where Demon Kane comes beats Rollins up.

Owens vs Sin Cara. Not a great match but I am glad they are giving Owens a push.


Summer Rae and Rusev:Awful on so many levels. This whole story line beyond cringe worthy at this point.

Cesaro getting relegated to dark matches.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Kane was the best part of the show once again, that chokeslam through the table was awesome, I loved that segment, I love when Kane destroys people and I love when that crap of Rollins gets his ass kicked. oh yeah!!!!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I did like certain things about this Raw. Kane/Rollins segment was good. Sasha banks overness was great to see, she was so awesome last night. Also the New Day laying all those stars out to end Raw was something fresh and exciting so I did LOVE that. Owens antics tonight were hilarious too. 

The rest of the show was either boring(Neville/Sheamus) or stupid(Summer's proposal) or the same old shit(Lesnar appearance, six man tag).


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This Raw was actually a watershed moment for me.

This was the Raw where Vince had even more involvement. This was 100% Vince - and it was terrible. Absolutely terrible. Vince may be a business genius, but he's clueless on the creative. Vince has no idea what his audience wants to watch in 2015. He literally can't grasp the idea that his audience wants to watch wrestling. Just look at NXT; entertaining back-and-forth singles matches with interesting characters and great in-ring wrestlers.

Big Show being the guy to fued with Lesnar, Neville getting squashed in under a minute, several 6 person tag matches, Ryback's embarrassing promo, Cena beating Big E with one move, Cena and Reigns fronting a cancer segment, not one back-and-forth singles match. That had Vince all over it and it's just not good enough. This isn't what the audience wants to see. Ratings will continue to plummet. CM Punk was right, Raw isn't going to get any better until Vince is gone and last night proved that.

This is the last Raw I'll watch for a long time. I'll see how the product is doing around the Rumble, I usually really enjoy the Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania. I'll still watch NXT, it's a great product, but Raw is embarrassing now. It's so bad it's literally unwatchable.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

So is Steph heel or face? Is Rollins with her and the Authority?


----------



## Dolph Moxley (Aug 19, 2015)

Best thing about this Raw, for me was Ziggler's mistimed Superkick to Cena, nice bit of foreshadowing there.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

For someone who's apparently panicking over the ratings decline, Vince really goes for the safest RAWs possible.


----------



## Anon Fisher (Aug 24, 2015)

TERRIBLE RAW. Holy shit.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll probably check out the end with New Day going out on top, but the rest sounds like utter pig shit. Sounds like it was all commercials anyway.

#butremembervinceisageniuslol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

And Vince wanted ratings to rise.

:ha


----------



## rassslinrantin (Aug 30, 2014)

It was a better RAW than the week before but that's not saying much since last week's was terrible. The Divas Revolution thing is becoming a parody of itself.

Meanwhile on Twitter, CM Punk throws shade on WWE and the Susan B. Koman foundation.

6.5 out of 10

http://webchannel24.com/rassslin/wwe-raw-review-10-things-you-need-to-know-new-day-world-order/


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe I'm in the minority but I enjoyed RAW this week.

Yes there was filler and pointless segments, but there was at least some storyline progression too.

The Heyman/Lesnar/Show segment was fun for what it was. Heyman's promo was excellent as always.

Rollins/Kane is a bit silly but Kane's mic work is carrying the feud.

Rusev/Summer was ridiculous but those 2 are making it work. It's not meant to be serious.

Divas segment was fairly decent. Sasha is wayy over.

The closing segment with the New Day was very good. When was the last time a fresh talent closed out RAW? Look at the rub they got laying out Ziggler/Cena/Dudleyz.

The main thing; the crowd was hot and they added to the show.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Another week I failed to stay awake during the whole of Raw.

Very few things to enjoy about it.


----------



## TheRushedFinish (Oct 7, 2015)

Only good thing about this Raw was the New Day. Man, I love them.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

You know it's bad when people think Kingston, Langston, and Woods are entertaining. What happened?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

blackholeson said:


> You know it's bad when people think Kingston, Langston, and Woods are entertaining.


Because they are entertaining :kobe


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I remember when Woods wasn't all that bad in TNA. As for now well at least he is entertaining.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

In my opinion, Raw this week was much better than the previous week, that six man was very good and nothing was too boring.


----------

